# HD4870 1GB am 7. August?



## DIS (20. Juli 2008)

Die erste AMD HD 4870 mit einem Gigabyte ist bei geizhalz.at nun schon eine Weile gelistet. Das Model von GeCube kostet rund 250 €. 
GeCube Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-HD487XTG5-F3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Aktuell ist die Karte noch nicht verfügbar, wird jedoch von 2 der 4 Shops für den 07.August versprochen.


----------



## Player007 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Sehr schön 
Ob der 1GB viel mehr FPS bringt, bleibt abzuwarten. 
In hohen Auflösungen bringt er aber bestimmt was, da die 512MB doch oft ausgehen.

Gruß


----------



## Hardrunner (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

mh.. ich hoffe er bringt überhaupt soviel, dass er diesem Aufpreis gerecht wird. Habe gehört das die 4870 bei hohen Auflösung eher vom Chip gebremst wird als vom Speichermangel. Das Speichermanagement ist ja auf alle Fälle schon mal sehr viel besser als bei NVidia. Ich hoffe ich habe da was falsches gehört, denn eine 4870 mit nem vollen GB VRAM könnte dann noch öfter an die GTX 280 kommen und die Preise müssten neu geordnet werden.  das wär prima, weil ich mir demnächst nen neues Sys bestellen will. hehe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Ha, ich hatte Recht. 

50€ mehr als die 512er-Version, wenn die GTX280 damit überholt wird ist es das Geld auf jeden Fall wert. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## KTMDoki (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ha, ich hatte Recht.
> 
> 50€ mehr als die 512er-Version, wenn die GTX280 damit überholt wird ist es das Geld auf jeden Fall wert.
> 
> ...



was meinst du mit "ich hatte Recht"?

Hast was gefunden, dass sie echt besser geht? oder meinst, dass sie am 7.August raus kommen soll!?!?!?


----------



## DIS (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ha, ich hatte Recht.
> 
> 50€ mehr als die 512er-Version


Das meinte er 
Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

hm sieht dpch schon mal ganz gut aus..
wenn es jetzt auch noch stimmt, dass XFX und EVGA auch HD48x0 anbieten wollen, dann freu ich mich schon auf die XFX HD4870 XXX mit 1Gb speicher


----------



## Binn (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Hoffentlich bringt Asus auch bald eine mit 1 Gb raus damit ich sie mit EPU vom P5Q-Pro steuern kann. Dann takte ich sie in Idle Modus runter, dann is der Stromverbrauch auch nicht mehr ganz so hoch.

Mfg Binn


----------



## z3r0 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Jep falls sich das mit den Treibern nicht wieder einrenken lässt und ich mir ebenfalls eine Karte zulege werd ichs auch selber runtertakten.
Vor allem mit dem Speichertakt lässt sich einiges rausholen ComputerBase - HD 4800: Stromsparen leicht gemacht


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



z3r0 schrieb:


> Jep falls sich das mit den Treibern nicht wieder einrenken lässt und ich mir ebenfalls eine Karte zulege werd ichs auch selber runtertakten.
> Vor allem mit dem Speichertakt lässt sich einiges rausholen ComputerBase - HD 4800: Stromsparen leicht gemacht



dass GDDR5 soviel Strom saugt?!? hat mich schon ein bisschen gewundert, aber dadurch is es dann doch sehr einfach strom zu sparen...

einfach im Idle 100/400 MHz mitn RivaTuner einstellen und fertig...

btw:
Preis Österreich: 244,27

greetz KTMDoki


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

also bei Geizhals bei dem erst aufgeführten Shop steht 14.8 also wenn man draufklickt Markus Fleischer Electronics GmbH


----------



## DIS (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Stimmt bei 
f-m-shop
javento    ---> Liefertermin prüfen
MEC        ---> Bestand abfragen
pcking     ---> Bestand abfragen
steht aber überall 7.08.08 von dem her denk ich positiv. 

Gruß


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

das stand bei der Website auch zuerst deswegen bin ich jetz ein bisschen unnsicher weil da hab ich meine auch bestellt aber ich denke das sie überall am gleichen tag kommen


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Ich hoffe das die Karte wirklich anfang August raus kommt. 

Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf eingenständige Kühlerdesigns...


----------



## Player007 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Karte wirklich anfang August raus kommt.
> 
> Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf eingenständige Kühlerdesigns...



Das hoffen wir alle 
Weil die lauten Dinger kauft doch keiner freiwillig 

Gruß


----------



## Binn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Die neue Powercolor soll ja 1GB Ram haben dazu ne eigenständige Kühllösung und dann noch OC. Also eigentlich alles was man sich wünscht.

PCGH - News: Powercolor bringt erste HD 4870 (OC) mit 1 GiByte

Mfg Binn


----------



## darkniz (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Optisch gefällt mir der Kühler sehr gut und wenn der Preis und die Leistung stimmt werde ich mir bestimmt eine kaufen.


----------



## PLAYBOYX (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

ich will die jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetzt


----------



## xTc (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Omg....

Wie geil ist das bitte?!?!? Ich hab gerade in den Preisvergleich geschaut und was musste ich sehen?


Eine HD4870 mit 1.024MB von GeCube für ca 230 Euro. KLICK mich!

Wow, was ein HAMMER-Preis. Wenn das nicht mal eine Kampfansage ist?!

Trotzdem kommt mir keine GeCube-Karte ins Haus.  Ich warte auf was anständiges. 


Gruß


----------



## k4m1k42e (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Ich nehme die günstigste HD4870 1GB und setze einen Wasserkühler drauf.
Brauch absolut keine extravagante Luftkühlungslösung . Freu mich schon.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Ich werde mich wohl auch langsam mal nach eienr umschauen. Mal sehen was es fuer Ersatzkuehler gibt die mitunter passiven betrieb (zumindest im idle) zulassen


----------



## Krautsalat (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Ich hab mir die Grafikkarte am Mittwoch (30.07) bei alternate.de bestellt. Gestern kam ne email das sie die Karte rausgeschickt hätten.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

@krautsalat
Die mit HD4870 mit 1GB meinst du weil eig ist doch noch gar nit verfügbar?


----------



## Krautsalat (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Doch die mein ich. Ich hab die im Preisvergleich gefunden. Im ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Hab die Alternate bestellt zusammen mit dem Rest meines Rechners. Die Sollte heute morgen geliefert werden. Ich war aber leider nicht da als der Lieferdienst kam. Muss am Montag nochmal gucken. Dann kommen die erneut. In der Mail die ich von Altenate bekommen hab stand ausdrücklich das alle aufgelisteten Artikel verschickt worden sind und das, falls welche nicht aufgelistet worden wären der Versand gesplitttet worden sei. Ich muss sogar per nachnahme bezahlen weil die Radeon angeblich noch nicht leiferbar wäre. Bei Alternate kann man nur per Vorkasse bezahlen wenn alle Artikel sofort oder innerhalb von 48 Std lieferbar sind, die grün und grün/gelb markierten Artikel. Ich sag am Montag nochmal bescheid was die mir geschickt haben.

Mein Gott, soviel Text hab ich nicht mal in meinem letzten Aufsatz geschrieben.


----------



## Fransen (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Hier ist der Link zur 1024MB, HD4870 von Alternate


----------



## kmf (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Krautsalat schrieb:


> Doch die mein ich. ...


Hast bestimmt zur 4850 mir 1GB gegriffen. Schau mal genau nach.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (1. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Oder ein Fehler von Alternate


----------



## Hardrunner (2. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

4850 mit nem gig wär blöd


----------



## PLAYBOYX (2. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

wann glaubt ihr komm die powercolor mit übertaktung und besserm kühler? 
auch am 7. oder viel später?


----------



## DIS (2. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

So mittlerweile ist schon die 2. 4870 mit 1 GB gelistet.
Diesmal von Sapphire. Sapphire Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
Zwar listet sie noch kein Deutscher Shop aber in Österreich ist sie für rund 250 € gelistet.

Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Der unterschied zwischen 4850 und 4870 ob jetzt 512MB oder 1GB ist net sehr gros oder?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Der unterschied zwischen 4850 und 4870 ob jetzt 512MB oder 1GB ist net sehr gros oder?


zur zeit wirst du keinen großen unterschied merken...
aber das  wird sich mit kommenden spielen ändern

ich denke mal spätestens ende nächstes jahr wirst du, um aktuelle spiele flüssig auf hohen details und mit AA/AF flüssig spielen zu können, 1Gb speicher benötigen


----------



## DIS (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> zur zeit wirst du keinen großen unterschied merken...
> aber das  wird sich mit kommenden spielen ändern
> 
> ich denke mal spätestens ende nächstes jahr wirst du, um aktuelle spiele flüssig auf hohen details und mit AA/AF flüssig spielen zu können, 1Gb speicher benötigen


Das dann der Speicher den Chip so ausbremst glaub ich nicht. Ich denk das der Chip dann eher bremsen wird.
Gruß


----------



## CoRico (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Also zu der Geschichte mit Alternate:

Es handelte sich dabei um eine falsche Beschriftung des Zulieferers... es handelt sich also um 512er Karten.

zu der Sache mit künftigen Spielen:
ich behaupte mal ganz einfach das man für die Spiele die in 1 Jahr erscheinen und dann soviel Ram benötigen, eh eine neue Grafikkarte benötigt... 
also wenns nicht ums hier und jetzt geht sollte man zur billigeren variante greifen und sich das Geld für die künftigen Spiele sparen


----------



## steinschock (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Bei einem Versender ist der 19.08 für die 1Gb angegeben.

Ich hab mir auch die 1Gb bestellt; die soll ca. 2 Jahre "halten".
Da ich außerdem einen 24 zöller habe sind die ca. 25€ sicher gut investiert.

Wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat lohnt sich das bei einer bei einer Top-Gpu schon.
Bei zB. einer 4850 sind 2GB sicher sinnlos.
Habe im Moment eine eVga 7900GT Superclockt mit 550MHz und meine 256MB bremsen schon, allein wegen Texturen oder/Quality Settings usw.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Der unterschied zwischen 4850 und 4870 ob jetzt 512MB oder 1GB ist net sehr gros oder?


 
Das ist im Moment wie bei den Dual und Quad Cores: Ein Quad ist einem Dual in der Leistung im Moment nicht extrem überlegen, da es noch nicht viele Programme/Spiele für ihn gibt.

Aber wenn man sich jetzt schon eine CPU/GPU holen will für die nächsten 1 - 2 Jahre, dann sind Quad bzw. 1GB VRAM doch zukunftssicher


----------



## PLAYBOYX (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

he wann kommtn jetzt die von powercolour weil die is nonet im preisvergleich und die ham doch geschrieben dass die den start macht wenn ich mich net verlesen hab


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

nimm doch ein von den.


----------



## PLAYBOYX (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> nimm doch ein von den.




jo des sin 4850ger^^
ich find die 4870 mit einem gigabyte so geil weil se schon übertaktet is und so nen guten lüfter drauf hat


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

das des 4850 sind weis ich auch!


----------



## PLAYBOYX (4. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

meiner meinung nach is die 4870 mit 512 schon westentlich besser als die 4850 mit 1 oder 2 gb 
des hat dann gar keinen sinn mehr


----------



## k4m1k42e (4. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

In der PCGH Ausgabe 09/2008 sind RV770 und GT200 im Vergleichstest.
Getestete Spiele: "Call of Duty 4" , "UT3" und dazu der 3D Mark Vantage.
Die Leistung der HD4870 512MB ist durchweg schlechter als der GTX260.

Sind bereits Benchmarks einer 1Gb HD4870 aufgetaucht?
Glaub solangsam nicht mehr an den Performanceschub !


----------



## Binn (4. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Seit wann ist die Ausgabe 09/08 schon drausen?
Und es gab in der 08/08 einen Vergleichstest von RV770 und GT 200. Da wurde aber lediglich nur eine HD48*50* getestet und keine HD 4870.

Außerdem gibt es genug Benchmarks im Web die zeigen das die HD4870 die GTX 260 in manchen Bereichen übertrumpfen kann.

Mfg Binn


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Binn schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die Ausgabe 09/08 schon drausen?


ich glaube wenn du abonnent bist, kommt die ausgabe immer 1 bis 2 tage früher...aber ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## PLAYBOYX (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

weis irgendjemand _*wann die 4870 mit 1gb von powercolor rauskommt?
die hier : *_
*|- Welcome to the PowerColor World -|

*


----------



## KTMDoki (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



k4m1k42e schrieb:


> In der PCGH Ausgabe 09/2008 sind RV770 und GT200 im Vergleichstest.
> Getestete Spiele: "Call of Duty 4" , "UT3" und dazu der 3D Mark Vantage.
> Die Leistung der HD4870 512MB ist durchweg schlechter als der GTX260.
> 
> ...



bei UT3 is die 4870 ab 4xAA immer schneller als die GTX260
Test Spielbarkeit UT3
bei COD4 is die 4870 sogar oft vor der GTX280
Test Spielbarkeit COD4

ich schätze, dass der treiber schuld an den Ergebnissen ist...
in der Heftausgabe haben sie den 8.5/8.52 verwendet und bei den Spielbarkeitstests haben sie den 8.7 verwendet...

Meine Ausgabe is auch schon gestern gekommen, hat mich aber auch gewundert, dass sie einen so alten Treiber verwendet haben...


----------



## steinschock (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Habe mir eine Bestellt.
 Die aussagen differieren zwischen 0 - 15 tagen.
Schau einfach mal PCGH Preisvergleich, GraKa, Nr. 2.

Hab im CompterBase Forum gelesen das grössere Stückzahlen kommen sollten.
Die haben schon eine im Test aber noch nichts  geposted .

Durchdeh, heul

Gruß
Steinschock


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



PLAYBOYX schrieb:


> weis irgendjemand _*wann die 4870 mit 1gb von powercolor rauskommt?
> die hier : *_
> *|- Welcome to the PowerColor World -|
> 
> *


also offiziel soll sie in 3 tagen kommen, aber ob sie dann schon lieferbar ist steht in den sternen...


----------



## Hardrunner (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

lieferbar und in ausreichenden stückzahlen vorhanden ist ja auch noch mal nen unterschied... leider


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Hardrunner schrieb:


> lieferbar und in ausreichenden stückzahlen vorhanden ist ja auch noch mal nen unterschied... leider



Ich hoffe das wird nicht so ein Desaster wie bei der 8800GT


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wird nicht so ein Desaster wie bei der 8800GT


hoffen wir das mal, ich will mir auch eine HD4870 1Gb holen...
aber wenn ATi wirklich Chips für die HD4870 X2 zurückhält, dann sag ich nur viel spass beim warten.....


----------



## Binn (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Mein Bauch sagt mir das das wie bei der 88GT wird.
Mein Kopf sagt mir aber. Da die letzten 1 Gb Modelle von AMD wie die HD3870 auch nicht viel schneller waren als die 512Mb Modelle, wird das 1 Gb Modell der HD4870 auch nicht viel schneller sein deswegen ist die Karte dür die meisten auch nicht sehr interesant. 

Sollte der Bauch jedoch recht behalten muss den Leuten von Qimonda mal in den Arsch getreten werden. Kommen bei der Produktion von DDR 5 Speicher nicht hinterher aber tief in den roten Zahlen stecken. Da läuft doch irgendwas nicht rund.

Mfg


----------



## PLAYBOYX (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

ich denk einfach dass sich die meisten die keine ahnung haben und denken dass alles nur vom speicher abhängt (gibts echt ends viele) also die werden sich alle die 1gb version holen auch wenn se nur nen 17zoll monitor haben

meine meinung  also ich hab 24 zoll und die grafikkarte soll lange halten (2-4 jahre) und desshalb denke ich schon dass es was bringen wird wenn auch erst in 1-2 jahren


----------



## bobby (5. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

naja die sagen zwar das mit ati patch 8.8 der strom verbrauch mit der 4000 serie besser wäre 
aber erst mal schauen und die tests verfolgen und mit 1 gb abwarten was es tatsächlich bringt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Hardrunner schrieb:


> mh.. ich hoffe er bringt überhaupt soviel, dass er diesem Aufpreis gerecht wird. Habe gehört das die 4870 bei hohen Auflösung eher vom Chip gebremst wird als vom Speichermangel. Das Speichermanagement ist ja auf alle Fälle schon mal sehr viel besser als bei NVidia. Ich hoffe ich habe da was falsches gehört, denn eine 4870 mit nem vollen GB VRAM könnte dann noch öfter an die GTX 280 kommen und die Preise müssten neu geordnet werden.  das wär prima, weil ich mir demnächst nen neues Sys bestellen will. hehe



mh nun ja sollte des so sein bleibt ja noc habzu warten was mit dem sogenannten "super"chip is ..der ja mit 950 mhz takten soll ..is alles spekulation ..doch richtig aus der welt geschafft oder gar dementiert wurde die von amd bisser nicht...noch nit ma kommentiert ..bleibt also abzu warten..und zu hoffen .weil der schöne chip und dann noch 1 gig ramm ui ui ui ..naja dann hát nvidia mit dem g200b auch nic hviel mehr gekonnt ..weil dann dürfte ati weiterhin preißleistungs sieger bleiben ..naja sind alles gerüchte mit meinen gedanken gängen vermischt wie es sich entwickeln könnte also von dem her hoffen wir doch mal das der chip kommt und dann noch in der 1 gig version..dann weiß ich schonma was ich mir nächstes jahr zum ge schenke..also in 377 tagen


----------



## Hardrunner (6. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

also mein sys is da und die 512er rockt die bude  crysis sieht derbe geil aus und ut 3 und devil may cry 4 und jetz hab ich nix mehr zum zocken gehabt.. (vorschläge??) da ha b ich mir super pi und 3dmark 01 05 und 06 geholt und war richtig geil  ICH BIN ERSMA ATIFAN  weil is echt geil die karte.. hatte vorher 7300gt mit viel oc war trotzdem shit.. inem rechner der meinem vater und meinem kleineren bruder gehört. da war noch nen 3200+ drin 

ICH BIN GLÜCKLICH ALLE DIE SAGEN DIE 4870 REICHT NICH HAM NEN GRO?EN ANSPRUCH ODER SIND VERPEILT  (warum sachlich wenns auch persönlich geht  )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Hardrunner schrieb:


> also mein sys is da und die 512er rockt die bude  crysis sieht derbe geil aus und ut 3 und devil may cry 4 und jetz hab ich nix mehr zum zocken gehabt.. (vorschläge??) da ha b ich mir super pi und 3dmark 01 05 und 06 geholt und war richtig geil  ICH BIN ERSMA ATIFAN  weil is echt geil die karte.. hatte vorher 7300gt mit viel oc war trotzdem shit.. inem rechner der meinem vater und meinem kleineren bruder gehört. da war noch nen 3200+ drin
> 
> ICH BIN GLÜCKLICH ALLE DIE SAGEN DIE 4870 REICHT NICH HAM NEN GRO?EN ANSPRUCH ODER SIND VERPEILT  (warum sachlich wenns auch persönlich geht  )





Oder haben ein großen Bildschirm


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

bei welcher HD4870 ist eig welches Spiel dabei weil bei Amazon ist der Karton der Asus mit Alone in the Dark auf der Verpackung aber bei Geizhals nit bei welcher Firma ist was dabei??


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> bei welcher HD4870 ist eig welches Spiel dabei weil bei Amazon ist der Karton der Asus mit Alone in the Dark auf der Verpackung aber bei Geizhals nit bei welcher Firma ist was dabei??


Asus verkauft soweit ich weiß immer mehere versionen, bei manchen sind spiele, adapter, kabel o.ä. dabei, bei anderen versionen eben nicht, diese sind dafür billiger


----------



## PLAYBOYX (7. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

was ist jetzt heut is ja der besagte tag und da sin ja manche erst in 3 wochen lieferbar?


----------



## Fransen (7. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



PLAYBOYX schrieb:


> was ist jetzt heut is ja der besagte tag und da sin ja manche erst in 3 wochen lieferbar?



Vllt. wieder Engpässe bei dem GDDR5 Speicher.
Wäre jetzt mal meine Vermutung, da sich die 4870er ja nicht schlecht verkaufen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

ich dachte die karte soll offiziell erst am 8.8. kommen oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## PLAYBOYX (8. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

weis nicht aber der name vom tread spricht ja dagegen


----------



## steinschock (8. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

@ verpeilten Fr3@k

so zum nachdenken ich hab eine 7900GT 550/790 EVGA SC 
die ist immer noch ganz gut .
Vor allem die ersten 2J.  aber mit 256MB seh ich jetzt einfach alt aus.
Mit 512MB währe die noch brauchbar , schau mal bei Wiki was Texturcache
bedeutet und nachladeruckler wegen zu wenig Ram.

Meine verpeilt Rechnung  mindestens 2J länger gut nutzbar durch Mehr Ram weniger nachladeruckler und einiges mehr allerdings gewaltige 30€

ich hab meine für 234€ bestellt wieviel hast du Bezahlt???
VerpeiltQuotient = Meine Teure    234€   -   Deine Schlaumeier ca. 210€ 
  = ca 25 -30 € / min. 2J= 24 Monate       Quote 1.04-1,25€/M

oder man hat auch einen 24" od, 22" oder kann schon bis morgen denken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



steinschock schrieb:


> @ verpeilten Fr3@k
> 
> so zum nachdenken ich hab eine 7900GT 550/790 EVGA SC
> die ist immer noch ganz gut .
> ...



Also erstma verstehe ich nicht ganz was du mir sagen willst? (Auf deutsch bitte )
Zweitens, mich als "verpeilt" zu beleidigen, zeigt mir wie Intelligent du bist 

Ich habe dich niemals beleidigt also musst du mir nicht sone Wörter an den Kopf werfen. 

Ich hatte auch eine 7900GT, das sie heute (wenn sie 512MB hätte) noch reichen würde ist völliger Schwachsinn. Guck dir die X1950 Pro an, die hat 512MB, ist schneller als deine 7900GT , und trotzdem kann man damit nur noch ältere Spiele zocken (Crysis auf Low vllt. auch, aber wer tut sich das schon an) 

Die Speichermenge an sich macht noch lange keine gute Karte aus. 

Und warum fragst du mich was ich bezahlt hab? Was meinst du jetzt? 
Meine 8800gts oder wie? Ich weiß zwar nich was du daraus ableiten willst aber ich habe sie damals für 269€ gekauft, ich hoffe jetzt biste glücklich


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

regelt das bitte per PN


----------



## PLAYBOYX (11. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

maaan wie lang muss man denn noch auf die 4870 1gb von powercolor warten?


----------



## k4m1k42e (11. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Hoffen wir mal das die Karte überhaupt in größeren Stückzahlen lieferbar wird.
Sieht schwer danach aus, dass dies ein Exote wird mit Sammelfaktor


----------



## bobby (11. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

hehehe bestimmt nicht  exote wird sammelfaktor


----------



## butchrulz (13. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Also auf geizhals.at häufen sich eher die neuen Einträge über die HD4870 X2 als über die HD4870 mit 1gig: 

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

5 Einträge sind ja bereits vorhanden, aber keine mit einer genaueren Angabe über den Liefertermin 

Aber mal eine andere Frage, wer bestimmt eigentlich die Farbe der Platine?
Die HD4870 hab ich bisher nur in rot gesehen die HD4870 X2 gibt es in rot und schwarz!?


----------



## Fifadoc (13. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

ich glaub ehrlich, dass die X2 eher lieferbar sein wird.
AMD hält den GDDR5 halt dafür zurück. Somit wird die HD4870 1GB wohl nicht nur rar, sondern voerst erstmal ein Mythos


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Manno, dabei sind sie es selbst Schuld, wenn das "Topprodukt" nur 512MB Speicher hat. Bei nVidia haben die GTX280, GTX26, 8800Ultra und die 8800GTX (ggf. noch 9800GX2) alle über 512MB und auch die langsamen 8800GT/GTS/GS kann man problemslos in anderen Versionen haben.

512MB für die HD4870 finde ich genauso wenig wie 320MB für die 8800GTS G80.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (13. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> 512MB für die HD4870 finde ich genauso wenig wie 320MB für die 8800GTS G80.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Oder 256MB für die 88GT.

Leider müssen wir noch weiter warten


----------



## butchrulz (14. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*

Joa warten ist immer das Schlimmste daran...

Man hangelt sich von der Ankündigung zu den ersten Shops, die die Karte ankündigen.
Dann bis die ersten Liefertermine/Verfügbarkeit feststehen, bis man die Karte dann hat *gähn*
Und wenn man auf Nr. sicher gehen will, wartet man noch bis die ersten Benchmarks und/oder Tests gemacht wurden, ob sich ein Kauf überhaupt lohnt ...

So kann es nicht weitergehen *g*


----------



## uk3k (17. August 2008)

Wann kommt die Karte denn nun endlich???

Warte seit dem 7ten drauf, aber wirklich verfügbar ist sie nirgendwo

Brauch was neues zum OCen^^, bei meiner 2900XT geht nicht mehr viel


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. August 2008)

Stimmt (leider), aber du kannst dir eine X2 holen, die scheinen gut verfügbar zu sein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (17. August 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Brauch was neues zum OCen^^, bei meiner 2900XT geht nicht mehr viel



Meine macht 920 / 1220

ICh warte auch schon lange auf eine 4870 / 1024 MB.


----------



## Fifadoc (17. August 2008)

gibt nu erste zahlen, dass die karte nächste woche kommen könnte... sicher is gar nix, aber das ist mal wieder ein erstes datum (19.08.)


----------



## uk3k (17. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Stimmt (leider), aber du kannst dir eine X2 holen, die scheinen gut verfügbar zu sein.
> 
> Gruß,
> André




toll, was soll ich mit ner x2?

erstens übersteigt die leicht mein erspartes und 2tens habe ich keinen bock auf Microruckler und schlechte cf scalierung^^

mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. August 2008)

ich befinde mich zur Zeit ziemlich im Konflik...ich stehe zwischen diesen beiden Karten:
HD4870 1 Gb oder HD4850 X2
ich habe keine ahnung welche ich nehmen sollte, beide haben Vor- und Nachteile....für meine HD3870 X2 habe ich schon ein gutes Angebot ich warte nur noch auf die Verfügbarkeit bzw. auf Benchmarks beider Karten


----------



## k4m1k42e (18. August 2008)

@BeachBoy08:
Die HD4870 1GB würde ich der HD4850 X2 vorziehen.
-> Keine Mikroruckler durch asynchrone Frameausgabe
-> Weniger Abhängigkeit von Treiberoptimierungen
-> Voraussichtlich niedrigerer Stromverbrauch 
Mfg


----------



## uk3k (18. August 2008)

k4m1k42e schrieb:


> @BeachBoy08:
> Die HD4870 1GB würde ich der HD4850 X2 vorziehen.
> -> Keine Mikroruckler durch asynchrone Frameausgabe
> -> Weniger Abhängigkeit von Treiberoptimierungen
> ...



Jo denke ich auch, vom Preis mal ganz abgesehen^^

Stromverbrauch: Ich gehe als Elektroniker einfach mal davon aus, dass doppelter Speicher bei weitem nicht soviel Strom fressen wird, wie 4mal soviel Speicher + eine zusätzliche GPU...

Und aus eben diesen Gründen, will ich ja auch ne 1024er haben ....

Wobei es nochmehr Beweggründe gibt: Da mein Board nur PCI-X 1.1 hat, bin ich darauf angewiesen ausreichend VRam zu haben, der nicht ausgeht...sonst müsste ich noch in ein neues Board investieren, was ich erst machen wollte, wenn die Nehalems draussen sind  Und neues Board kostet leider mehr als 50€ Aufpreis 

Ansonsten sehen 1024MB VRam in meiner Sig halt besser aus als 512MB^^

mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. August 2008)

naja wie gesagt, ich warte erst mal die Benchmarks ab...
das mit den Mikrorucklern sehe ich nicht so eng, ich habe ja eine HD3870 X2 und außerdem benutze ich dieses Tool (ka wie das jetzt heißt) mit dem ich die Frameausgabe regulieren kann, das mindert die Sache noch mal merklich
im allgemeinen bekomm ich eh nicht all zu viel von Mikrorucklern mit, ich bin da wohl etwas unempfindlich


----------



## uk3k (18. August 2008)

Guckt mal...

*29.8.2008 *

Denke das wird der Launch sein:
Club3D Radeon HD 4870 1024MB GDDR5 Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

von Sapphire angeblich auch schon für 229€....

freue mich schon


----------



## push@max (18. August 2008)

Damit bleibt der Preisaufschlag meiner Ansicht nach noch in Grenzen, wenn die günstigste 4870 512MB für ~ 196€ zu kaufen ist.

Aber die Produkt vom GDDR5 läuft jetzt auch vermutlich besser, als zu Produktionsbeginn der 4870.


----------



## butchrulz (18. August 2008)

Dieses Datum wird bei vv-computer.de auch angegeben:

[vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB HD4870 GeCube


Bei hardwareversand.de jedoch wird für die "Powercolor HD4870 PCS 1024MB" der *19.08.2008* angegeben:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Dies deckt sich mit der Angabe bei Atelco:
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information
Anlieferung bei ATELCO am 19.08.2008

Also es wird schon Mal genauer, aber mal abwarten, wann die ersten Tests/Benchmarks veröffentlicht werden


----------



## Hardrunner (18. August 2008)

schaut mal auf der pcgh startseite..

Microruckler problem gelöst 

peinlich das das nen EX mitarbeiter ist


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. August 2008)

Naja, wirklich innovativ ist die Idee ja nicht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## butchrulz (18. August 2008)

Hardrunner schrieb:


> schaut mal auf der pcgh startseite..
> 
> Microruckler problem gelöst
> 
> peinlich das das nen EX mitarbeiter ist



Tjoa kommt vor, es weiß aber auch niemand, ob diese Person gegangen ist oder gegangen wurde 

Wobei dass eigentlich ja nicht in diesen Thread gehört... geht hier ja um die HD 4870 mit 1Gig, die sollte keine Micro Ruckler aufweisen 

Und für mich persönlich ist die Karte, ob mit Rucklern oder ohne, zu teuer...


----------



## DIS (18. August 2008)

butchrulz schrieb:


> Dieses Datum wird bei vv-computer.de auch angegeben:
> 
> [vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB HD4870 GeCube
> 
> ...



Hmm vv-computer sagt 22.8 aber 19.8 hab ich jetzt schon oft gelesen hoffen wir einfach mal ^^ morgen werden wir es sehen :p


----------



## xTc (18. August 2008)

Hm, das wäre wirklich klasse wenn die Karte morgen auf den Markt kommen würde, auch wenn ich irgendwie nicht richtig daran glauben will.  Solle die Karte morgen tatsächlich lieferbar sein, hui hui hui, ich muss überlegen. 


Abwarte, trotzdem fehlen mir noch alternative Kühlerdesigns. Notfalls einen T-Rad² drauf.


Gruß


----------



## k4m1k42e (18. August 2008)

Also das die Karte am 19.08.2008 lieferbar sein soll glaube ich nicht wirklich.
Würde mich wirklich sehr wundern da keine Infos durchgesickert sind vorab.
Aber wir werden sehen, denke der 29.08.2008 ist hier realistischer .


----------



## KTMDoki (19. August 2008)

und noch immer nicht lieferbar...

bei ein paar steht lieferbar in 1-3 Tagen...

mal schaun, wann sie lieferbar is und dann bestell ich schon 

greetz


----------



## Darkrain9 (19. August 2008)

butchrulz schrieb:


> Dieses Datum wird bei vv-computer.de auch angegeben:
> 
> [vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB HD4870 GeCube
> 
> ...



Atelco und Hardwareversand sind afaik dasselbe!

Trotzdem habe ich gestern ne mail von HW-Versand bekommen dass sie die Powercolor PCS 1024 MB morgen (20.08.) reinbekommen und dann an mich weitersenden.

Denk ma die halten das ein ansonsten ruf ich da morgen oder so nochmal an und frag nach...

MfG


----------



## DIS (19. August 2008)

Heute wars wohl wieder nichts 
Die nächsten Termine sind:
22.08.2008    --> [vv] Produktgruppe: Online Shop
28.08.2008 --> Markus Fleischer Electronics GmbH
04.09.2008 --> mmcomputer.de
09.09.2008 --> [ PC-KING® The Computer Shop ] Bestandsabfrage
02.01.200*9* --> MEC-Online-Shop Bestandsabfrage

Ich denke die Hersteller dürfen oder können das Datum nich nennen und deshalb schreiben sie irgendwas rein. 
Aber (Ende) August halte ich für wahrscheinlich.
Also frohes warten. 

Edit: Ach ja zum Teil sind es andere Karten des könnte die Unterschiede auch erklären.


----------



## rking (20. August 2008)

hi zusammen,
hab mir auch die Powercolor PCS 1gb bei Hardwareversand bestellt und die gleiche Nachricht wie Darkrain9 bekommen. Bin aber SEHR zuversichtlich dass die dann auch kommt, denn jetzt ist sie bei HV schon nicht mehr gelistet.
Wahrscheinlich gibts von den Karten einfach nicht soo viele...


----------



## butchrulz (20. August 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 28. August 2008*

Conrad folgendes für die GECUBE HD4870 1024MB an:
"Bestellbar! Versand ab dem 28.08.2008" 

Conrad Electronic - System Information

Passt zu dieser Angabe:
Markus Fleischer Electronics GmbH

Es bleibt weiterhin spannend *g*


----------



## Darkrain9 (20. August 2008)

rking schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> hab mir auch die Powercolor PCS 1gb bei Hardwareversand bestellt und die gleiche Nachricht wie Darkrain9 bekommen. Bin aber SEHR zuversichtlich dass die dann auch kommt, denn jetzt ist sie bei HV schon nicht mehr gelistet.
> Wahrscheinlich gibts von den Karten einfach nicht soo viele...


Hallo mein Bruder

Ich hab heute bei HW-Versand angerufen um nachzufragen ob sich das irgendwie auf meine Bestellung ausübt dass die nicht mehr gelistet ist und man sagte mir dass sie im Moment keinen Termin haben würden vom Herrsteller und somit die auch keine weiteren Kapazitäten an Neubestellungen aufnehmen würden.
Die freundlich Frau bei der Hotline konnte mir nicht sagen wann sie denn kommt aber ich rechne Ende dieser oder Anfang nächster Woche damit.

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. August 2008)

Ich glaube man sollte den Leuten bei Quimonda mal kräftig in den A**** treten...die stecken schon in den roten Zahlen und wenn dann ein Großauftrag reinkommt kommen die nicht mit produzieren hinterher...

Oder hat ATI etwa zu wenig Speicherchips bestellt? Man weiß es nicht....


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2008)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze an die 8800GT die auch ewig nur in homäopatischen Dosen zu bekommen war.


----------



## rking (20. August 2008)

@Darkrain9
Thx, für die Info ! Hab eigentlich gehoft die hätten die schon .
Aber andererseits bin ich auch ganz froh darüber, vielleicht legt Powercolor nochmal Hand an und beseitigt dieses Problem mit den Spannungswandlern.
Denn was sollen wir mit ner Karte die dauernd abschmiert ?
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich sie wieder abbestell und mir ne Standartlösung hol, die schafft wenigstens den Furmark und hat keine 125° bei den VRM's


----------



## Darkrain9 (20. August 2008)

Naja im schlimmsten Fall montierst du halt n andern Kühler drauf.Wird schon werden und jetzt umbestellen ist ziemlich dumm, wenn ich das so sagen darf, denn so dauerts noch länger bis du an ne karte kommst.
Außerdem ist die Powercolor relativ günstig im Segment der 4870er mit 1024 MB.

Ich hoffe wie gesagt dass ich spätestens Ende nächster Woche meinen Rechenknecht bauen "darf" .

Wann hast du denn dein Exemplar bei HW-Versand bestellt?
Ich hab meins mein ich am gleichen oder nächsten Tag nachdem sies gelistet hatten bestellt^^.


MfG


----------



## rking (20. August 2008)

am tag als sie sie gelistet(glaub 14.08) hatten um 23:45Uhr 
bin ich da vor dir ? 
ja klar dass mit nem neuen Lüfter stimmt schon, aber eigentlich kauf ich mir nicht ne neue Karte mit "verbesserter" Kühlung, damit ich dann nen neuen Lüfter draufmachen muss. Ich glaub dass andere 1gb Versionen, wenn sie mal aufm Markt sind; auch so um die 250 € kosten werden.

Mitm umbestellen könntest recht haben, aber dann hätt ich ne Krate die funktioniert


----------



## Darkrain9 (20. August 2008)

Ne ok ich hab Freitag bestellt-du bist also vor mir^^

Seh das mal nicht so schwarz!Funktionieren wird die allemal. Vielleicht ein wenig wärmer als andere Karten aber wenns dir zuviel wird oder du Übertakten willst brauchst du so oder so n bessern Kühler...

Und wer weiß.Vielleicht stellen sich die "News" aus dem Internet als Gerücht herraus und die sind am Ende gar nicht so schlecht die Lüfter. 

Passt scho'

Nur werd ich irgendwie immer heißer darauf meinen Rechner endlich hier zu haben,zusammenzubauen,und zu starten. xD Aber der hängt ja in einer Bestellung mit der Karte^^

MfG


----------



## rking (20. August 2008)

ok jetzt bin ich ein wenig beruhigt
und i ko mi da blos aschlieasa
basst scho


----------



## Darkrain9 (20. August 2008)

Des wreud mia aboa doas dua jetzt bessa schlofen kannst


----------



## Kifferbobby (21. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir ne 4870 1gb Full von Sapphire bei Bcom bestellt.
Von denen habe ich heute ne mail bekommen, dass es nur die lite version gibt und Laut Hersteller soll diese ab dem *10.09.2008* verfügbar sein.
Ich hoffe, dass diese Aussage auch mal stimmt.

Naja 
Mfg Kifferbobby


----------



## Darkrain9 (21. August 2008)

Ich hoffe dass Powercolor die eher verschickt.xD

Nein ma in Ernst: Woran liegen diese Verschiebungen überhaupt??Haben die nicht genug DDR5 Speicher oder was?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. August 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass Powercolor die eher verschickt.xD
> 
> Nein ma in Ernst: Woran liegen diese Verschiebungen überhaupt??Haben die nicht genug DDR5 Speicher oder was?


Ich nehme mal stark an, dass Qimonda nicht mit der Produktion hinterher kommt (für die HD4870 X2 müsse ja zusätzlich auch noch Chips hergestellt werden...) oder einfach nicht genügend Materialien zur Produktion der Chips bereit stehen. Aber das sind nur Mutmaßungen....


----------



## uk3k (21. August 2008)

Die sollen sich auskäsen, will endlich n neues OC Opfer an den Hitze-Tod Treiben^^

Ob ich auf das Brett meinen AC Xtreme2900 montiert kriege? Wär ja mal obergeil 


Wenn ich als GPU-Hersteller tätig wäre, würde ich, wenn ich schon Grakas mit GDDR5 ankündige, wenigstens vorher sicherstellen, dass genug Chips vorhanden sind^^

mfg


----------



## Darkrain9 (21. August 2008)

Genau meine Meinung!
Aus ökonomischer Sicht irgendwie komisch dass die großen das nicht auf die Reihe kriegen...


----------



## steinschock (23. August 2008)

Hatte meine am03.08 bestellt,
hab jetzt sei 10 tagen GTX 280 , zum Glück hab ich nicht gewartet.


----------



## Darkrain9 (23. August 2008)

steinschock schrieb:


> Hatte meine am03.08 bestellt,
> hab jetzt sei 10 tagen GTX 280 , zum Glück hab ich nicht gewartet.


Glückwunsch!
Mehr Geld für gleiche wenn nicht schlechtere Leistung ausgegeben...

Keks?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. August 2008)

Oh ja Keks ist gut...
Kann ich auch  einen haben?


----------



## Darkrain9 (23. August 2008)

Lieber nicht sonst werden wir hier noch wegen offtopic gesperrt

Nein ma in Ernst:
Wer nicht warten kann auf die neue AMD Karte soll hier auch nicht posten!Ein bisschen Geduld schadet nie...


----------



## rking (23. August 2008)

@ Darkrain9
schau mal ein neuer Test der Rowercolor Pcs.

http://en.expreview.com/2008/08/23/powercolor-hd-4870-pcs-stability-issues-check/#more-680

gefällt mir gar nicht was ich da lese...
die haben die karte runtergetacktet damit sie durch den Furmark kommt.

Zitat:"Ich hab da ein ganz mieses Gefühl"


----------



## Darkrain9 (23. August 2008)

1. Heisst das "Ich habe da ein ganz mieses Gefühl bei der Sache!"(sofern du den kleinen Running-Gag aus den neueren Star Warsfilmen meinst^^.

2. Gehts da um die PCS+(also übertaktete) HD4870 mit 512(!!!) MB Vram! 

Bei "unserer" ist einfach das Problem dass durch ein älteres BIOS der Lüfter nicht vernünftig geregelt wird und somit die Karte zu heiss wird.

Ein einfaches BIOS-Update wird das beheben soweit ich das sehe 

Hab heute mehrfach Stimmen aus dem Internet gehört(wie sich das anhört xDDD) die nicht mehr warten konnten/wollten und entweder die kleine mit 512 MB oder ne GTX260/280 genommen haben.Finde ich persönlich nicht richtig und ich werde warten weil mein geplanter neuer Monitor mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1900 mal 1200 Bildpunkten daherkommen wird 

Also:
Durchhalten und stark bleiben!
Wir stehen das gemeinsam durch!

Nachtrag:
Bei Hardwareversand ist es die hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Und die war als wir bestellt haben noch gar nicht im Sortiment!


----------



## rking (23. August 2008)

jep war ne Star Wars Anspielung 

jep da gehts um die übertaktete Version (leider)

Das mit dem Bios haben die auch angesprochen und schon ein Update von Powercolor verwendet. Hat aber NICHTS gebracht.

Ich glaub auch dass die Speichermenge da irrelevant ist, da der Aufbau der 512 und 1024 Mb Version identisch ist. Es liegt an den besch***** Kühlsystem welches nur die GPU kühlt aber die VRM's nicht.

Die haben die Karte auf 680/880 (EDIT: NICHT 730)/890  runtertakten müssen damit sie den Furmark passieren kann. 

Ich bin jetzt auch kurz vorm Abspringen weil es NICHTS bringt sich eine Karte zu holen die zwar bestimmt schneller als ne GTX260 bzw.HD 512Mb Version ist, die aber bei zu hoher Beanspruchung dauernd abkackt !!!

Es ist holt auch unglaubliches Pech wenn ich mir ne Karte ohne Test bestell, und die dann nicht langsam oder teuer ist sondern einfach INSTABIL läuft!!!


----------



## Darkrain9 (23. August 2008)

Mh OK unter den Gesichtspunkten sicher verständlich.
Ich denke wenn bei HW-Versand ne Sapphire mit 1024 MB gelistet wird denke ich auch über n Wechsel nach aber solange das die einzige Bestellung ist die ich habe macht es keinen Sinn zu wechseln.

Und wenn Powercolor das Problem kennt werden die es als guter Herrsteller auch noch beheben.
Hoffe ich zumindest

MfG


----------



## rking (23. August 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal bei HV angerufen und deren Lieferant kann ihnen immer noch keinen Liefertermin nennen. Im Moment haben sie auch keine  HD4870 1024MB eines anderern Herstellers im Sortiment, aber der Herr sagt ich soll weiter schauen und wenn eine Verfügbar ist kann ich wechseln. Was ich aufgrund der bekannten Problematik sicherlich tun werde.

Als Ich ihn dass Problem mit der Hitze versucht habe zu erläutern, wurde er gleich bisssl pampig und fragte mich wieso ich mir dann solchen "SCHROTT" überhaupt bestellen würde... ja ja Samsatg um 18:30 sind die holt auch nicht mehr so freundlich


----------



## Darkrain9 (23. August 2008)

Ich denk ma der brauchte dann dringend Feierabend^^

Ich denke ich wechsel auch sobald was von Club3D oder Sapphire da ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit GeCube?
Die waren doch auch schon einer der ersten Hersteller die 512er HD4870 raus gebracht haben. Dann sollten doch von denen auch mit die ersten 1024er HD4870 kommen, theoretisch zumindest....


----------



## bobby (23. August 2008)

aber nur theoretisch vor september geht eh nichts mehr mit der grakka mit der auslieferung


----------



## xTc (24. August 2008)

Shipping: Next week.

Vielleicht schon ab dem 25. August verfügbar.

Das warten hat also vielleicht bald ein Ende. 


Gruß


----------



## bobby (24. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Shipping: Next week.
> 
> Vielleicht schon ab dem 25. August verfügbar.
> 
> ...


aber nur vielleicht


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. August 2008)

Wenn dann auch endlich mal Benchmarks kommen würden...

Würde mich echt mal interessieren wie die 1024er im Vergleich zur 512er abschneidet.
Aber leider muss ich darauf wohl noch warten


----------



## xTc (24. August 2008)

Zwar kein Benchmark aber egal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bring der größere vRam ja doch was. 

Quelle: GPUCAFE


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (24. August 2008)

Ich geh mal davon aus das der was bringt.


----------



## Fifadoc (24. August 2008)

ein paar % bringt es sicher. aber wie man sehen kann ist auch das immer vom spiel und den einstellungen abhängig. Wer "nur" 1400er auflösung zockt, wird sicher kaum unterschiede zur 512Mb version haben.


----------



## exa (24. August 2008)

tja da komm ich ins spiel, mit meinen 1920x1200...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. August 2008)

Bei meinen 1680x1050 mit AA und AF sollten sich auch schon 1 GB Ram auszahlen


----------



## push@max (24. August 2008)

stellt sich nur die Frage, ob sich der höhere Preis für die paar Prozent an Mehrleistung auch wirklich lohnen.

Warte auch schon ungeduldig auf erste Ergebnisse...


----------



## uk3k (24. August 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf die verdammte Karte

Die Ergebnisse werden sich im unteren Auflösungssegment nur geringfügig, wenn überhaupt unterscheiden...aber da ich auch gerne Kantenglättung & Co auf meinem 22" haben möchte, denke ich mal mit der 1GB Variante besser wegzukommen...

Hitzeprobleme? Neuer Kühler+fix n BIOS gemoddet, Problem vom Tisch...kommt eh n anderer Kühler drauf, weil wegen OC und Lautheit

Wenn die Dinger doch nur endlich mal verfügbar wären*grummel*


----------



## push@max (24. August 2008)

Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, weshalb sich 1GB Variante immer wieder verzögert? Der GDDR5 Speicher?


----------



## Darkrain9 (24. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich.

AMD hat wohl entschieden den zuerst auf die x2 zu bauen...-.-


----------



## bobby (24. August 2008)

erste auslieferungen anfangs september mit der 4870 1gb
shit ddr5 speicher zulieferer die kommen nicht nach mit der lieferung

naja ab 7 august und jetzt noch nicht auszuliefern sag ma mal shit ati wenn die nicht mal ihre zulieferer ihm griff haben und mehr druck machen selber schuld kauf mir jetzt 280b gtx wieder ein kunde wenig           ich hoffe das dann nvidia 280b ab oktober zukaufen gibt


----------



## Darkrain9 (24. August 2008)

Ich werd definitiv warten!

Wenn ich sie hab können wir ja mal n Vergleich machen welche jetzt besser ist bzw wer von uns die bessere Entscheidung getroffen hat!xDDD


----------



## push@max (24. August 2008)

ich denke das die 4870 X2 dabei eine große Rolle spielt, schließlich ist die Karte ebenfalls frisch auf dem Markt und soll auch lieferbar sein, weil ATI damit vermutlich am meisten verdient...und da gehen schon mal 2GB drauf, das ist eine Menge


----------



## bobby (24. August 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> Ich werd definitiv warten!
> 
> Wenn ich sie hab können wir ja mal n Vergleich machen welche jetzt besser ist bzw wer von uns die bessere Entscheidung getroffen hat!xDDD


ja sehr gerne


----------



## k4m1k42e (25. August 2008)

Die "neue" GTX260 mit 216 ALUs und 72 TMUs ist ebenfalls sehr Interessant.
Soll ja auch ab der zweiten Septemberhälfte lieferbar sein laut computerbase:
ComputerBase - Nvidia bestätigt: GTX 260 bald mit 216 ALUs
Wenn die vor der 4870 1GB lieferbar ist werde ich abspringen .


----------



## doceddy (25. August 2008)

Ich auch, wenn die GTX280 nicht unter 300€ fällt.


----------



## dd23 (25. August 2008)

GeCube Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-HD487XTG5-F3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hier wird von div. shops der 30.08. als termin genannt.


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2008)

An die Termine sollte man nicht wirklich glauben.


----------



## push@max (25. August 2008)

Die HD4870 512MB liefert sich zur Zeit in vielen Benches ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit der GTX260, wenn die aber in den nächsten Wochen ein Rechen-Update bekommt, werden die 1GB der 4870 auch nicht mehr so viel entgegensetzen können.

Jetzt muss man auf den Preis der GTX260 achten, allerdings denk ich nicht das er stark ansteigen wird, weil Nvidia draus keine große Sachen machen will und noch nicht mal den Namen ändert.


----------



## butchrulz (26. August 2008)

Was mich bisher nur wundert ist, dass bisher noch keine offizielle Info raus gegeben wurde oder mal irgendeine Zeitschrift/Webseite eine offizielle Anfrage gestellt hat!?

So wie ich die Sache sehe warten doch schon jede Menge Leute auf diese Karte und bisher sind doch nur Vermutungen ans Licht gekommen...

Auf pcgh.de konnte ich zumindest noch offizielle Info dazu finden!?


----------



## Dom2008 (26. August 2008)

Hab gerade mal wieder bei schottenland geschaut nach der Sapphire 4870 mit 1GB.
Finde es immer wieder lustig wie unterschiedlich die Meinung der Händler bezüglich der Liefertermine ist.

Ich meine wo liegt den hier der Hund begraben.
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein einen Liefertermin bei Sapphire zu erfahren oder betreiben die eine so schlechte Logistik das sie wirklich nicht sagen können wann die Ware zum Händler kommt.
Also soetwas gibt es glaub auch nur in der IT-Branche


----------



## louplex (26. August 2008)

Kurze Info an alle: 

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen bei Sapphire direkt nachgefragt, wann die 1 GB erhältlich sein wird, heute vormittag kam die Antwort:

"...
die Grafikkarte wird in ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen im Fachhandel verfügbar sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Sapphire Team Deutschland"

Bei anderen Herstellern wird es vermutlich im ähnlichen Zeitraum der Fall sein.
Das warten hat also bald ein Ende.

Cheers


----------



## rking (26. August 2008)

ich hoff auch dass es die Karte ENDLICH rauskommt, wart schon seit einem Monat, mein Gott hätt ich da viel zocken können 
Hab heut wieder bei Hardwareversand angerufen: "Kein Liefertermin" 
Wehe man merkt die 1gb nicht dann flipp ich aus!!! Aber bei Games mit vielen Texturen (e.g. Oblivion, Gothic ...) müsst ma doch deutlich nen Unterschied merken oder ? (Die einzige Antwort die ich hören will ist "JA" )


----------



## push@max (26. August 2008)

Bis ihr die 1GB Version bekommt, wird der Nachfolge-Chip schon in aller Munde sein und die neue GTX260 wird die HD4870 wegblasen und das noch günstiger


----------



## xTc (26. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Bis ihr die 1GB Version bekommt, wird der Nachfolge-Chip schon in aller Munde sein und die neue GTX260 wird die HD4870 wegblasen und das noch günstiger



Und das ist genau der PUNKT! Ich warte lieber noch, schaue mir das ganze genauer an und kaufe mir dann eine neue GTX260 mit 216 Shadern und verheize dann die ganzen Radeons.  Naja abwarten, der Preis und die Leistung entscheiden.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (26. August 2008)

Ich gehe schon davon aus, das die "Facelift GTX260" die HD4870 abhängen wird, schließlich ist das auch das Ziel von Nvidia...preislich gesehen können sie sich dabei nicht viel erlauben, darauf deutet auch der Hinweis hin, dass man den Namen nicht ändern will.

Aber irgendwie muss dann auch die neue von der alten unterscheiden, man kann nicht hoffen das man mit etwas Glück die neue Version erwischt hat


----------



## bobby (26. August 2008)

habe euch doch schon gesagt das die ati 4870 1 gb erst im september zu kaufen gibt
ich warte auf den oktober 280b gtx hurra das wird mein vor mmhh weihnachtsgeschenk für mich


----------



## rking (27. August 2008)

nix da in einer woche is die da

*Club3D HD4870 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870 : 221,33 €*

Hab gerade meimne Powercolor abbestellt und mich für ne CLub3d entschieden, Wenns zu Laut is, kommt holt ein anderer Kühler drauf aber um den Preis kann man nicht meckern und wenigstens brennen bei der die VRM'S nicht durch...

hoffentlich kommt dass Ding bald


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich gehe schon davon aus, das die "Facelift GTX260" die HD4870 abhängen wird, schließlich ist das auch das Ziel von Nvidia...preislich gesehen können sie sich dabei nicht viel erlauben.



Das die 4870 mit 1GB erst so spät vorhanden sein wird ist leider für ATI nicht so schön.
So kann nV wieder im Mittelklasse Segment angreifen und die 4870 mit mehr Leistung und besserem P/L. schlagen.

nV wird jetzt wohl auch aufpassen und sich nicht wieder so extrem von ATI auskontern lassen....

Aber Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft.

Wir können uns auf jedenfall auf einen "Hardwarereichen Herbst" freuen.


----------



## Darkrain9 (27. August 2008)

Also Hardwareversand hat mir heute gesagt nachdem ich angerufen habe um die bestellung zu ändern auf ein anderes mobo und eben die club 3d 4870 mit 1024 mb dass alle teile zum versand freigegeben sind und heute oder morgen rausgehen...ich schau ma eventuell muss ich dann teile zurückschicken.

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem rücknahme programm von denen gemacht?besonders weil ich mit nachnahme zahlen werde...

mfg


----------



## rking (27. August 2008)

hi darkrain, war wieder bissl schneller D                               was geht da bei dir? Also mir ham sie gsagt dass sie no koan liefertermin ham.baust du deinen pc selber zam oder lässt du ihn,wie ich,zusammen bauen?

edit: Ich hab damals bei Atelco  was zurückgegeben und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Hab ein neues Teil bekommen und im Garantiefall konnte ich den Restwert in neue Hardware investtieren


----------



## push@max (27. August 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> Also Hardwareversand hat mir heute gesagt nachdem ich angerufen habe um die bestellung zu ändern auf ein anderes mobo und eben die club 3d 4870 mit 1024 mb dass alle teile zum versand freigegeben sind und heute oder morgen rausgehen...ich schau ma eventuell muss ich dann teile zurückschicken.
> 
> hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem rücknahme programm von denen gemacht?besonders weil ich mit nachnahme zahlen werde...
> 
> mfg



Eigentlich gibt es immer einen Retoure-Schein/Aufkleber, ich habe damals das Geld zurück aufs Konto überwiesen bekommen, mit Versandkosten (allerdings war das nicht Hardwareversand, aber das ist bei allen gleich).

Ich freu mich nur auf den Dezember, mal schauen was da mit den Preisen geht


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2008)

Ich selber habe mit HW-Versand noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, ein Kumpel von mir hatte aber mal "viel" bei denen zurückzugeben.

Es fing an mit einem:
5000+BE + Abit AM2 MoBo + Aoeneon Ram.
-->> funktionierte iwie nix, also zurück damit

Dann:
5200+ (Kein Pin war gerade)
Gigabyte AM2 MoBo
-->> funktionierte auch iwie nix also zurück damit.

Weiter ging es mit:
E2180
MSI P35 Platinum 
-->>ging erst auch nichts, bis er anderen Ram eingebaut hat, dann lief alles wunderbar.

Also war an allem nur der Ram schuld.
-->>Hätte er mal auf mich gehört und wäre jedes Teil einzeln durchgegangen....



All' dies bei HW-Versand und die haben keinen Aufstand gemacht!!!
Die haben immer brav die "alte" HW zurückgenommen, das Geld zurückgebucht und nach einer E-Mail an diese mit der neuen HW Auswahl, die neue verschickt.
-->> All das ging mit dem Retoure- Aufkleber und E-Mail Kontakt ohne Probleme


----------



## push@max (27. August 2008)

Mit dem Retoure Aufkleber und dem Päckchen gehst Du zur Post und musst dann nichtmal die Versandkosten für die Rücklieferung zahlen...bei mir war der Retoure-Aufkleber mit Expressversand, nette Sache wenn man etwas zur Reperatur zurückschickt.


----------



## Darkrain9 (27. August 2008)

Mh ich hoffe das passt dann so mit der Rückgabe weil es wird dann auch ein neues motherboard dazukommen.

Danke für eure Antworten!

@rking:
Inzwischen steht der Status auf "Ware wird kommissioniert" also geht heute oder morgen raus.
Ich bau den selbst zusammen.In der Bestellung ist aber noch die "alte" PCS von Powercolor wo ich heute auch erst rausgefunden habe dass die auch noch PCS+ also übertaktet ist.
Die Club 3D hab ich parallel beordert und morgen oder so füg ich der Bestellung das Motherboard zu.

Mir kommt grad so in den Sinn dass wenn ich eine der wenigen 4870 mit 1024 MB hab es sich eventuell mehr rentiert die direkt weiterzuverkaufen...xD

Aber schaun wa ma.Ich freu mich primär jetzt darüber dass der Rest der Teile in maximal 3 Tagen ankommt.


----------



## rking (27. August 2008)

ja logisch is die pcs+ übertaktet...auch deswegen verheizen sich die Spawas

hmm also glaubst du dass die Club3d bald kommt. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da die heute erst ins Sortiment aufgenommen wurde. Aber unsere Hoffnungen gehen Hand in Hand, also durchhalten


----------



## Darkrain9 (27. August 2008)

Ich bin irgendwie immer davon ausgegangen dass das eine nicht übertaktete "normale" PCS ist...

naja kommt wohl MORGEN!!! WUHUUUU an dann schau ich mal weiter^^


Wiegesagt wir stehen das zusammen durch!

Nachtrag:Wuhuuuuu kommt morgen an das Paket!!xD


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:Wuhuuuuu kommt morgen an das Paket!!xD



Wenn's wirklich morgen kommen sollte, werden viele Leute sehr neidisch auf dich sein.

Vielleicht könntest du uns ja dann einen kleinen Test zu ihr machen.
Mich brennt es unter den Nägeln, wie sich die 1GB Version so schlägt.


----------



## Darkrain9 (27. August 2008)

Naja kommen wirds auf jeden
bin ma echt gespannt ob die karte dabei ist.
aber ich denke mal ich schick die wieder zurück und warte auf die von club 3d die nicht übertaktet ist und mit standard kühler daher kommt.
bin hauptsächlich erstmal froh dass die restlichen teile kommen!

Nachtrag:
Also wenn wer Intresse hat schick ich sie für 250+Versand an den Intressierten.xD Kann nämlich mit ner OC nicht viel anfangen...

Nachtrag2: Powercolor liefert die 1024 er wohl als erste aus!Bei Home of Hardware ist die jetzt mit 4-7 Werktagen gelistet!


----------



## push@max (27. August 2008)

Paar Fotos wären nicht schlecht 

Von außen tut sich ja nicht viel, *wir* wissen aber das unter dem Kühler 1GB GDDR5 verbaut sind


----------



## rking (27. August 2008)

ich kann dat ned glauben dass du morgen die powercolor bekommst darkain. wenn die wirklich jetzt schon lieferbar ist, sollte man die dann nicht behalten ? 
Es steht ja noch in den Sternen wann die von Club 3d kommt.

Aber andererseits hab ich holt auch schiss wegen hitze und deshalb glaub ich lohnt sichs weitere warten. Außerdem is die Club3d ja noch 20 € billiger


----------



## Darkrain9 (27. August 2008)

Eben.Und OC kann ich wiegesagt nicht gebrauchen.

Ich warte tapfer weiter^^
hab ja eh schon seeeeehr lange auf nen vernünftigen PC gewartet dann machen diese wenigen Wochen nicht viel aus.Die andern Herrsteller ziehen sicher bald nach!


----------



## Darkrain9 (28. August 2008)

So ich halte sie in Händen!!!

bisschen unscharf aber 100% echt...


----------



## butchrulz (28. August 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> So ich halte sie in Händen!!!
> 
> bisschen unscharf aber 100% echt...



Ein Zeichen des Herrn  
Lob Preis et es...

Dann viel Spaß damit, dann kann der Rest ja nicht mehr lang auf sich warten lassen *jubel*
Dann teste auch mal schön, damit die anderen erleuchtet werden!

Gruß
Butch


----------



## riedochs (28. August 2008)

Glueckwunsch! 

Bilder? Auf Auf


----------



## Darkrain9 (28. August 2008)

Ich bin im Moment überzeugt dass ich sie zurückschicke...aber erstmal bau ich den PC auf ...dann entscheid ich nochmal^^Wenn mir einer n gutes Angebot macht verkauf ich die gegebenenfalls auch!xD


----------



## rking (28. August 2008)

JA GEIL !!!!!
Ich glaub jetzt mach ich denen bei Hardwareversand mal Feuer unterm Arsch !!!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

WTF? 

Willste dir 'ne GTX2*0 holen? (hab' den Thread hier nicht so verfolgt ^^)

Gruß,
André


----------



## Darkrain9 (28. August 2008)

Nein eine hd4870 mit 1024 mb von nem anderem herrsteller 

@rking:sind ja bis jetzt nur die powercolor raus...ich war auch einer der ersten die sie hat denk ich ma^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. August 2008)

mhm, 225€?

oh *******, is ja realtiv günstig im verlgeich zu den anderen.
Hey, aber wenn die von Haus aus übertaktet ist, ist es doch super. 
WEnn die abraucht, hast Garantie und hast eh a bisl mehr Leistung denn bei einer normalen...


----------



## Darkrain9 (28. August 2008)

Mh eigentlich hast du ja recht aber ich bin da einfach noch ziemlich unsicher...auf jeden fall ist es geil dass die Teile überhaupt hier sind und dann auch noch die Karte dabei.

Ich hab doch wie bei jedem andern Artikel auch direkt bei Hardwareversand Garantie oder???

MfG

P.S.:Ich werde heut abend ma Bider in meinen Tagebuchthread stellen 

Nachtrag: meinst du das:





Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> mhm, 225€?


 ernst???

Ich hab die für 240+versand gekauf und verkaufe nur wenn ich gewinn mache denn sonst kann ich sie ja auch an hardwareversand zurückschicken^^

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. August 2008)

ja, die Garantie is immer da, wüsste nicht, wie die nicht dabeisein könnte.
Perfekt, ich wart scho ewig auf eine lieferbare Karte.

Evtl mach ich CF, aber die 1024er sind einfach zu teuer im Vergleich zur X2.


----------



## push@max (28. August 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Evtl mach ich CF, aber die 1024er sind einfach zu teuer im Vergleich zur X2.



Stimmt, eine HD4870X2 bekommst Du am günstigsten für 395€, zudem ist die Karte lieferbar und verbraucht auch etwas weniger Strom.


----------



## butchrulz (29. August 2008)

Jetzt da die Ersten bereits verschickt wurden, kann der Rest auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen...

Was mich noch interessiert, ob und wann Karten hd4870 1gig anderer Hersteller kommen!?
Bisher sind ja nur Sapphire, GeGube, PowerColor und HIS gelistet...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Stimmt, eine HD4870X2 bekommst Du am günstigsten für 395€, zudem ist die Karte lieferbar und verbraucht auch etwas weniger Strom.



genau das is ja mein Problem. -ich wollt eigentlich keine X2, um etwas modularer aufgestellt zu sein und dann sowas.


----------



## push@max (29. August 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> genau das is ja mein Problem. -ich wollt eigentlich keine X2, um etwas modularer aufgestellt zu sein und dann sowas.



Ich weiss, dass die Crossfire-Leistung beinhahe gleich bis identisch mit der X2 ist.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man unter Crossfire ebenfalls mit Microrucklern zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Also wenn es wie bei der HD3870 ist sollte ein Gespann aus zwei HD4870 schneller sein als eine X2.

Und natürlich hast du auch unter CF Mikroruckler - leider kann sich da kein Hersteller (auch nicht S3) rausmogeln.

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (29. August 2008)

laut ATI kann man die Microruckler auch nicht auf die schnelle beheben.

Vielleicht muss es bereits beim Chipdesign berücksichtigt werden


----------



## exa (29. August 2008)

das is ne treibersache, man muss den garafikkarten im grunde nur sagen, das sie auf den nachfolgenden warten sollen, sodass der zb zu 70 % schon berechnet is...


----------



## push@max (29. August 2008)

exa schrieb:


> das is ne treibersache, man muss den garafikkarten im grunde nur sagen, das sie auf den nachfolgenden warten sollen, sodass der zb zu 70 % schon berechnet is...



ich weiss nicht so recht...wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte ATI nach der 3870X2 spätestens bei 4870X2 das Problem mit einem optimierten Treiber gelöst, schließlich sind die Microruckler ein ganz großer Minuspunkt der viele Kunden vergrault.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Sie tun es einfach als "unlösbar" ab. Da alle Hersteller das Problem haben ist da auch keiner unter Zugzwang.

Das es durchaus lösbar ist hat ja der Ex-AMD-Mitarbeiter gezeigt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (29. August 2008)

Ich versteh dann nicht, weshalb ATI die Lösung nicht umsetzt, immerhin würde es den Ansatz steigern und man hätte einen großen Vorteil gegenüber Nvidia, mit dem sie überall angeben könnten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

Vielleicht weil die FPS selber dann runtergehen würden (irre ich mich da?).

Und das würde sich auf Grund der Benchmarks noch schlechter vermarkten.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Hardrunner (29. August 2008)

die fps würden runtergehen is ja kla 
die sollen nen unterschied in die treiber einbaun ob bench oder game


----------



## aurionkratos (29. August 2008)

Ich denke mal, höchstens wegen der Organisation dürften dann 1-2 FPS wegfallen. Weil ob die beiden Karte fast gleichzeitig anfangen zu rechnen oder halt erst mit einem gewissen Zeitabstand sollte eigentlich nicht groß die FPS beeinflussen, denke ich...


----------



## bobby (31. August 2008)

ich glaub die haben sich vertan kommt nicht am 7.august raus denke die haben sich um nen monat verrechnet  die armen käufer oder (vor besteller)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> ich glaub die haben sich vertan kommt nicht am 7.august raus denke die haben sich um nen monat verrechnet  die armen käufer oder (vor besteller)



LOL das fällt dir am letzten August-tag auf das sie nich am 7. August kommt.....oh man hab ich mich grad gekringelt vor lachen  

Nicht böse gemeint


----------



## xTc (31. August 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> ich glaub die haben sich vertan kommt nicht am 7.august raus denke die haben sich um nen monat verrechnet  die armen käufer oder (vor besteller)



Komisch nur, das dann schon die ersten Leute eine HD4870 mit 1024MB haben?

Es wird wohl schon ein paar Karten geben, nur werden erstmal die Vorbesteller versorgt. 


Gruß


----------



## bobby (31. August 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> LOL das fällt dir am letzten August-tag auf das sie nich am 7. August kommt.....oh man hab ich mich grad gekringelt vor lachen
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint


 bin halt mal ein sehr lustiger mensch beobachte immer alles zuletzt bis heute den 31.augustmmhh wieder späht dran



xTc schrieb:


> Komisch nur, das dann schon die ersten Leute eine HD4870 mit 1024MB haben?
> 
> Es wird wohl schon ein paar Karten geben, nur werden erstmal die Vorbesteller versorgt.
> 
> ...


glaub es nicht das schon welche gibt die ,die karte haben mein bruder is (ati fan ich nicht) war bestimmt einer der es als erstes vorbestellt hatte der arme wartet immer noch


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2008)

@bobby

Gewöhne dir bitte mal an, den Button "Ändern" zu benutzen. Ich habe keine Lust täglich deine doppelten Postings zusammenzuführen. Danke.


----------



## push@max (1. September 2008)

Die ganze Geschichte mit der 1GB Version wird langsam irgendwie lächerlich, ich meine wie viele Wochen gibt es nun die 512MB Variante auf dem Markt? 5 Wochen oder noch mehr?

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze an den Q9450...ebenfalls kaum lieferbar gewesen.


----------



## xTc (1. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> glaub es nicht das schon welche gibt die ,die karte haben mein bruder is (ati fan ich nicht) war bestimmt einer der es als erstes vorbestellt hatte der arme wartet immer noch



Joa, nur komisch das im Luxx schon Leute so eine Karte haben.  Vielleicht waren die einfach schneller als du.  

Die Karte wird schon irgendwann verfügbar sein. Spätestens wenn es die GTX260 mit 216 Shadern gibt, verkaufen alle ihre 1GB HD4870 eh wieder.


----------



## push@max (1. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn es die GTX260 mit 216 Shadern gibt, verkaufen alle ihre 1GB HD4870 eh wieder.



Steht schon fest, wann die neue GTX260 kommt und zu welchem Preis? Das wird auch wieder ein heißer Fall


----------



## xTc (1. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Steht schon fest, wann die neue GTX260 kommt und zu welchem Preis? Das wird auch wieder ein heißer Fall



Preis, keine Ahnung. Die Karte soll mitte September raus kommen.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (1. September 2008)

Ja das ist mal lustig 

Also irgendwie scheint ATI nicht zu checken, dass durch die Lieferprobleme viele Kunden jetzt keine Lust haben zu warten und mitte September dann einfach zu Nvidia wechseln, weil die dann schneller und günstiger sind.


----------



## bobby (1. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ja das ist mal lustig
> 
> Also irgendwie scheint ATI nicht zu checken, dass durch die Lieferprobleme viele Kunden jetzt keine Lust haben zu warten und mitte September dann einfach zu Nvidia wechseln, weil die dann schneller und günstiger sind.



naja günstiger will ich net mal sagen aber das sie schneller sind bestimmt
ich warte auf 280b oktober hoffe das sie dann schneller zu kaufen gibt wie ati 4870 1gb


----------



## push@max (1. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> naja günstiger will ich net mal sagen aber das sie schneller sind bestimmt



Vor gut zwei Wochen habe ich gelesen, dass Nvidia noch nicht einmal die Bezeichnung für den besseren Chip ändern will (glaube ich nicht) und der Preis soll sich auch nicht unterscheiden...zur Zeit wird die günstigste GTX260 für um die 200€ angeboten.


----------



## bobby (1. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Vor gut zwei Wochen habe ich gelesen, dass Nvidia noch nicht einmal die Bezeichnung für den besseren Chip ändern will (glaube ich nicht) und der Preis soll sich auch nicht unterscheiden...zur Zeit wird die günstigste GTX260 für um die 200€ angeboten.


naja trau den frieden nicht meist war es immer so mehr leistung  mehr geld gtx260b wenn wirklich so um die 200 euro dann bekommt ati probleme


----------



## Rainman (2. September 2008)

als erstes kommt eh die 280b.....

aber schon lustig dass sich die 4870 1GB geschichte schon fast 1 Monat hinzieht...warten bis man anschimmelt


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2008)

War bei der 8800GT aber nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Rainman (2. September 2008)

und bei der 9er Generation? die ddr3s beim 280b werden wohl nich so das Problem sein wie die ddr5er bei den 4870s


----------



## push@max (2. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> War bei der 8800GT aber nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil.



Bei der 8800GT hatte sich Nvidia damals schlicht verkalkuliert, der erste Satz ging weg wie nichts und man hatte nicht mehr viel auf Lager...Nvidia konnte wenigstens in kleinen Mengen nachliefern.

ATI kann überhaupt nicht bzw. in Einzelfällen die Karte anbieten, ich würde dann gleich zur neuen GTX260 greifen.


----------



## bobby (2. September 2008)

nvidia wird wieder versuchen die schnellste graka auf den markt zu bringen entweder gtx 280b mit ddr 5 oder gtx 280x2 lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Rainman (2. September 2008)

die Hoffnung der ATI-Fans ist es ja, dass die 1GB Version sogar der GTX280 gefährlich wird.....und nicht nur die 260 überholt

@bobby:  nee ddr5 kannste knicken^^ jedenfalls nicht dieses Jahr


----------



## Fifadoc (2. September 2008)

najo, hätt ich auf die 1GB version gewartet, dann wäre mein rechner immer noch nicht zusammen gebaut ^^

für mich ist es wumpe, ob NVidia nun nachlegt, oder ob die 4870 1GB der GTX280 gefährlich wird.
Für mich ist die GT200 Serie von Nvidia ein echter reinfall und diese Runde ging einfach an ATI, finde ich.


----------



## Rainman (2. September 2008)

finde du mal...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Ich warte einfach auf diese Benchmarks, die mir sagen ob die 1024er in 1920x1200 auch ihren ~50€ Aufpreis wert ist. Also eine Leistungssteigerung von knapp 20% müsste es schon sein - ansonsten => Single GTX260/HD4870 512er. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## bobby (2. September 2008)

ich denke benchmarks wirst du oktober bekommen von ati 4870 1gb


----------



## butchrulz (3. September 2008)

Von so vielen Karten bekommen die einschlägigen Seiten und Magazine Testsamples etc. nur jetzt wo ich mal eine neue GraKA kaufen möchte und schon so lange darauf warte kommt sowas nicht...

Die Verfügbarkeit ändert sich auch nicht wirklich, außer dass nun auch eine Gigabyte gelistet:
Gigabyte Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GV-R487-1GH-B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ASUS ^^


----------



## uk3k (4. September 2008)

irgednwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Karte langsam mit Absicht zurückgehalten wird, damit sich die 512MB Version verkauft...

Weil so großer Mangel an Chips kann ja nicht Herschen, da es die HD4850 auch mit 1024MB gibt...und die ist seit Wochen problemlos Verfügbar...

Die sollen endlich mal ausm Pott kommen

mfg


----------



## TwilightAngel (4. September 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> irgednwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Karte langsam mit Absicht zurückgehalten wird, damit sich die 512MB Version verkauft...
> 
> Weil so großer Mangel an Chips kann ja nicht Herschen, da es die HD4850 auch mit 1024MB gibt...und die ist seit Wochen problemlos Verfügbar...
> 
> Die sollen endlich mal ausm Pott kommen



Die HD48*50* 1GB hat "nur" DDR*3*-Chips; die HD48*70* 1GB besitzt die neuen DDR*5*-Chips und das ist schon ein Unterschied. 
Wahrscheinlich wird die Karte auch aus ökonomischem Kalkül nicht so schnell rausgehaun, wo doch "gerade erst" die HD4870*X2 *mit *2GB DDR5*-Chips veröffentlicht wurde (auch wenn die in einer anderen Preisklasse spielt).

Stellt sich halt die Frage was dran ist an den Gerüchten, dass der Chip in der Herstellung noch sehr teuer ist und der Chiphersteller nicht mit der Produktion nachkommt.

Die Prioritäten liegen halt woanders, leider. 
Ich warte auch schon auf die Karte, damit ich meine 6800GS ersetzen kann.


----------



## butchrulz (4. September 2008)

Also wenn man sich den Test der HD 4850 512MB vs. HD 4850 1024MB anschaut überlegt man sich schon, ob man diesen Test nicht auch auf
die HD 4870 512 vs 1024 Spiegeln kann!?
ComputerBase - Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 1.024 MB

Würde bedeuten die 512MB mehr an Speicher bringen nicht viel... 
Aber solang noch keine karten verfügbar sind, kann man auch nicht wirklich testen


----------



## push@max (4. September 2008)

ich denke schon, dass die 4870 mehr aus dem 1GB rausholt, weil die Karte an sich schon mehr Power hat und erst zu diesen extremen Einstellungen kommen kann. Große Leistungssprünge würde ich jetzt allerdings nicht erwarten.


----------



## bobby (4. September 2008)

ja bei hoher auflösung von (denke) ab 1920x1200 bestimmt fragt sich nur wann der erste test kommt
dann wissen wir es genau mmmhhhhh (ob sie noch vor oktober zu kaufen gibt)


----------



## uk3k (4. September 2008)

wtf, gleich vorbestellt:

NexxtDirect.de Sapphire RADEON HD 4870 1GB DDR5 (21133-04-20R)


----------



## k4m1k42e (5. September 2008)

> wtf, gleich vorbestellt:
> NexxtDirect.de Sapphire RADEON HD 4870 1GB DDR5 (21133-04-20R)



Hab 2x Sapphire HD 4870 1GB DDR5 um 249,50€ inklusive Nachname bestellt.
Würde Interessenten sicherheitshalber empfehlen Nachname zu wählen.
Halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden ob ich Glück habe xD.


----------



## Rainman (5. September 2008)

dat is ja voll billig da o0^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

> in 3-4 Wo. versandfertig



No Comment xD


----------



## butchrulz (5. September 2008)

k4m1k42e schrieb:


> Hab 2x Sapphire HD 4870 1GB DDR5 um 249,50€ inklusive Nachname bestellt.
> Würde Interessenten sicherheitshalber empfehlen Nachname zu wählen.
> Halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden ob ich Glück habe xD.



Hatte die gleiche Bestellung ausgeführt und eben gesehen, dass der Auftrag mit dieser Begründung: "Grund der Stornierung: Ausverkauft" storniert wurde. 

Der Artikel ist so auch nicht mehr auf der Seite zu finden, da haben die Ihren Fehler wohl direkt ausgebessert *g*


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2008)

Ich will nichts sagen, aber wer so einem Angebot Glauben schenkt, der macht wohl seine Hose mit der Kneifzange zu und wurde als Kind auch mal mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert.


----------



## butchrulz (5. September 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich will nichts sagen, aber wer so einem Angebot Glauben schenkt, der macht wohl seine Hose mit der Kneifzange zu und wurde als Kind auch mal mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert.



Also meine Hose machen mir die Wärter zu  

Hey wat soll´s, wenn die einen Fehler machen und man die Ware vielleicht doch bekommt, wer ist dann der Dumme?
Ist ja nicht so, als ob hier gleich Kontodaten oder Geld geschickt wurden...


----------



## Rainman (5. September 2008)

einen Versuch war es ja wert^^


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2008)

Dann pass auf, dass deinem Wärter keine Seife auf den Boden fällt.


----------



## bobby (5. September 2008)

k4m1k42e schrieb:


> Hab 2x Sapphire HD 4870 1GB DDR5 um 249,50€ inklusive Nachname bestellt.
> Würde Interessenten sicherheitshalber empfehlen Nachname zu wählen.
> Halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden ob ich Glück habe xD.


ich hoffe wenn ich die gtx280b bestelle auch so ein gutes angebot bekomme
2x gtx280b für schlappe 299,50 wäre doch toll oder


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> ich hoffe wenn ich die gtx280b bestelle auch so ein gutes angebot bekomme
> 2x gtx280b für schlappe 299,50 wäre doch toll oder



Ich glaube den GTX 280b wirst du erst für 299€uronen bekommen, wenn der GTX 3x0 schon draußen ist....


----------



## k4m1k42e (5. September 2008)

> Hatte die gleiche Bestellung ausgeführt und eben gesehen, dass der Auftrag mit dieser Begründung: "Grund der Stornierung: Ausverkauft" storniert wurde.



Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren.
Hab daraufhin natürlich direkt mal freundlich geantwortet:


> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich möchte hiermit den Auftrag, mit Auftragsbetrag 249,50€, reaktivieren und akzeptiere 3-4Wochen Lieferzeit der Ware. Bin auch bereit 2x RADEON HD 4870 1GB DDR5 von einem anderen Hersteller zum Auftragsbetrag von 249.50€ vozubestellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

k4m1k42e schrieb:


> Hab 2x Sapphire HD 4870 1GB DDR5 um 249,50€ inklusive Nachname bestellt.
> Würde Interessenten sicherheitshalber empfehlen Nachname zu wählen.
> Halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden ob ich Glück habe xD.



also ich weiss nicht, 50€ Aufschlag ist ein wenig heftig, so viel Leistung wird das jetzt nicht bringen *Miesepeter *


----------



## k4m1k42e (5. September 2008)

Habe mich mit dem Support von NexxtDirect per ICQ in Verbindung gesetzt.
Diese Firma agiert für mich äußerst unseriös, würde nun vorsichtig sein.

Hier Auszüge aus der Konversation:


> NexxtDirect:
> Wurde storniert, weil der Artikel ausverkauft ist.
> Ich wünsche Ihnen ein schönes Wochenende.
> 
> ...


Klutten hatte recht, finde diese Lockangebote keine gute Werbung.
Denke der Shop hat sich nun mehr geschadet als es geholfen hat.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2008)

Mittlerweile finde ich das ganze einfach nur noch Lächerlich. 

Die Karten sind seit _WOCHEN_ gelistet, überall steht "i_n 14 Tagen lieferbar_". Toll - das stand da vor 14 Tagen auch schon. Angeblich sollte die Karte ab der 35KW langsam auftauchen, aber irgendwie scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Erinnert mich an die 8800GT. Und das ATI mit dem Speicher nicht nachkommt, das glaube ich nicht. 

Wenn ATI nicht langsam mal zu Potte kommt, werden viele potenzielle Käufer  auf die neue GTX260 umswitchen.

Abwarten, aber ATI sollte schleunigst handeln.


Gruß


----------



## Rainman (5. September 2008)

vor allem wenn die 260 bald n bissl mehr ALUs verpasst bekommt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> vor allem wenn die 260 bald n bissl mehr ALUs verpasst bekommt


Wenn man das dann noch GTX260 nennen kann....Es fängt schon wieder an, wie bei der 8800 GTS.
Zur besseren Differenzierung hätte man die Karte wenigstens GTX270 oder GTX265 nennen können, aber nein, Haupsache man kann den dummen Käufer verarschen....
Das was Nvidia da abzieht kotzt mich total an, deshalb würde ich mir auch nie eine GTX sonstwas kaufen, auch wenn sie noch so viel stärker als eine HD4870 wär....

Ihr dürft ruhig meine Aussage auseinander nehmen, aber es ist einfach meine Meinung, was Nvidia da mit den Kunden abzieht ist einfach nicht mehr zu verantworten, ich kann es einfach nicht mehr verstehen.....ATI ist wenigstens vernünftig geblieben und macht nicht so ein Namenschaos wie Nvidia....da blickt der Kunde (selbst als Laie) wenigstens noch durch.


----------



## Fifadoc (6. September 2008)

Warum deine Aussage zerlegen? ich hatte bisher quasi nur NVidia Karten, aber die größe dieser "Schlachtschiffe" und das unsympatische Kundenverarschen haben mich dazu bewogen eine 4870 zu kaufen... habs nicht bereut, ist für mich immo die beste Karte auf dem Markt.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2008)

Bin gespannt wann die 4870 1GB endlich verfügbar ist!


----------



## Rainman (6. September 2008)

Kundenverarschen und Namenschaos? 

Das existiert doch für uns informierte Bastler überhaupt nicht...^^

EDIT: ich kann die subjektiven Kommentare bald nich mehr hörn...


----------



## rking (6. September 2008)

hab bei club 3d nachgefragt wann die hd 4870 mit 1gb kommt. Antwort:

" leider hat es bei dieser Karte einige Verzögerungen gegeben, die wir nicht beeinflussen konnten.

Die Karte sollte nun Ende nächster Woche im Handel sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Club 3D Team "

Hab dass Ding schon vor wochen bestellt und hoff dass die dann auch kommt.


----------



## push@max (6. September 2008)

Ist schon komisch das ein User aus dem Forum eine Karte bereits letzte Woche bekommen hat...Wunder soll es geben, es würde mich aber interessieren wie viele Leute bereits abgesprungen sind und ins Nvidia Lager abgewandert sind.


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wunder soll es geben, es würde mich aber interessieren wie viele Leute bereits abgesprungen sind und ins Nvidia Lager abgewandert sind.



Ich denke, dass es sehr viele sein werden.
Denn die GTX260 ist verfügbar.

Schade für ATI, denn wäre die 1024er zum geplanten Zeitpunkt herausgebracht worden, hätten sie nV einen noch größeren Teil vom Kuchen abgenommen....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

Japs - ich warte jetzt nur noch aus einem Grund: Ich will nicht, dass sich mein Maximus jetzt doch als Fehlkauf herausstellt. 

Sollte die 1024er nicht so gut sein wie erwartet werde ich mir 2x HD4870 512MB holen, wenn der Preis sub 150 gegangen ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (7. September 2008)

ganz schlimm trifft es die Leute, die bereits die restlichen Komponenten ebenfalls vor Wochen bestellt haben und nun rumliegen haben und noch auf die 1GB Karte warten, während der Preis für die bereits gekaufte Hardware in der Zeit im Preis gesunken ist.


----------



## butchrulz (7. September 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> So ich halte sie in Händen!!!
> 
> bisschen unscharf aber 100% echt...



Hey Darkrain, wie sieht es denn nun aus mit Benchmarks und eine paar Informationen über die Karte?


----------



## Darkrain9 (7. September 2008)

Hi
Da ich anscheinend in unseren Breitengraden der einzige bin der die Karte hat habe ich gestern die Karte an der Crysis Demo und der Call of Duty 4 Demo getestet:

Daten sind von Fraps

Crysis-Demo:
Very High
1900x1200
mit 0x/2x/4x AA

fps: 18/15/15

In Kampfsituationen ging das ganze um 3-4 frames runter.Für mein Auge war das ganze trotz des ganzen "mindestens 30 frames"-Gequatsche ziemlich flüssig.

CoD4:MW-Demo:
Alles auf Anschlag
1900x1200
4 faches AA

Gab teilweise deutlich über 100 frames und keinerlei Einbrüche unter 30 Frames.


Hab dann nochmal Crysis ohne Fraps gestartet und mit der Konsole die Frames ausgelesen.

Bei allem auf Very High und in 1900x1200 sind die Werte wie oben beschrieben.

Hinzufügen kann man noch dass ich glorreiche 3 Frames hatte bei 8 fachen AA...xD

Was mich aber sehr angenehm überrascht hat war dass offenbar kein Unterschied zwischen 2x und 4x AA besteht.

Fürs Protokoll:
Ich hab den neuen 8.9 Catalyst drauf und im CCC alles was geht auf Anschlag(auch AF)


Alles in allem eine sehr gute Leistung der Karte und neuere Treiber sollten noch n bisschen mehr rausholen 

MfG


----------



## Taifoun (7. September 2008)

also ich war bei nem shop in meiner nähe (k&m) und da ist sie erhältlich jedoch momentan nur auf vorbestellung... bei denen würde die bestellung max 14 tage dauern sagten sie mir...


----------



## aurionkratos (7. September 2008)

Das steht schon seit ein paar Wochen bei jedem Shop


----------



## Taifoun (7. September 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Das steht schon seit ein paar Wochen bei jedem Shop


nicht online shop...

war in nem echten laden da wurde mir gesagt max 14 tage evtl auch früher... und da der kauf ziemlich verbindlich im laden ist können die mich auch net ewig warten lassen wenn doch verhandle ich den preis mindestens um 20prozent runter oder mehr... (aber naja im LADEN kostet alles mehr.. die 1gb version von club3d kostet 260 ich glaube noch zu wissen das sie sogar OCed versionen der hd4870 1gb verkaufen)

bzw wenn ich sie kaufen würde...

warum seid ihr so schlau und fragt den user der die 1gb version hat nicht danah woher er sie hat? bzw wo er sie gekauft hat!


----------



## aurionkratos (7. September 2008)

Auch bei den Online-Preisen von K&M steht seit Wochen 14 Tage. Und da diese auch für die Filialen gelten...

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Informationen aus der Email stimmen...


----------



## TwilightAngel (7. September 2008)

Taifoun schrieb:


> warum seid ihr so schlau und fragt den user der die 1gb version hat nicht danah woher er sie hat? bzw wo er sie gekauft hat!



K&M ist auch "online verfügbar" (also haben halt auch nen Onlineshop) da steht auch schon länger "überfällig / wird erwartet am / unbekannt" etc. 

WO er die Karte gekauft hat ist egal, weil derzeit gar keine verfügbar sind, auch nicht in irgendwelchen Läden oder online und egal welcher Hersteller. Die haben alle das gleiche Problem: Sie können nicht liefern. 
Daher auch immer die schwammigen Aussagen der Händler "2 Werktage / 14 Tage / 4-6 Tage". Die können auch nur weitergeben, was sie von den Herstellern oder ihren Lieferanten gesagt bekommen. 

Mein Händler hat mir auf telefonische Nachfrage vor einer (oder sinds schon 2? ich glaub es sind eher 2 ) Wochen gesagt, es wären gerade mal 400 Karten für ganz Deutschland geliefert worden bis dato. Er selbst hätte nur 20 bekommen und die direkt an die Erstkäufer weitergeschickt. Liefertermin für die Powercolor: unbekannt.

Ich hoffe aber mal, das die Karte noch vor dem 16. dieses Monats kommt, wenn Nvidia da seine "aufgemotzte" Karte rausbringen will. Wäre jedenfalls beser für Ati.

Vorsorglich hatte ich erstmal nur die Graka und das Gehäuse bestellt in der Hoffnung, die Preise für die anderen Teile würden während der Wartezeit sinken. Pustekuchen, nur 1-2 Euronen plus/minus im Gesamtpreis bisher. 
Nichtmal auf den Preisverfall ist mehr verlass.


----------



## Darkrain9 (7. September 2008)

Taifoun schrieb:


> warum seid ihr so schlau und fragt den user der die 1gb version hat nicht danah woher er sie hat? bzw wo er sie gekauft hat!




Haben sie doch schon längst!xD

Ich hab sie vor einer guten Woche von Hardwareversand.de bekommen.
Das entsprechende Modell wird inzwischen aber nicht mehr gelistet...

MfG


----------



## uk3k (7. September 2008)

lol, am ende wartet ati vielleicht extra auf nvidia? Und bringt dann ne höher getaktete HD4870 als geplant...is aber eher Wunschdenken meinerseits....

mal schauen was NVIDIA dann so zu bieten hat, allerdings nur, wenn der PReis stimmt...und die 4870 ist mir trotzdem lieber, schon alleine wegen dem größeren Speicher...

btw, habe auch ne Mail bekommen...wäre ja zu geil gewesen für 118€....


----------



## rking (7. September 2008)

@ Darkrain : hst dir doch die PCS Powercolor behalten ?
Und schon abgeschmiert  ?
Ich wart immer noch auf die Club 3d ....
next week i hope


----------



## Fransen (7. September 2008)

rking schrieb:


> @ Darkrain : hst dir doch die PCS Powercolor behalten ?
> Und schon abgeschmiert  ?
> Ich wart immer noch auf die Club 3d ....
> next week i hope




Viel Glück.
Halte uns auf dem laufenden und mache bitte auch Benches.


----------



## Darkrain9 (7. September 2008)

rking schrieb:


> @ Darkrain : hst dir doch die PCS Powercolor behalten ?
> Und schon abgeschmiert  ?
> Ich wart immer noch auf die Club 3d ....
> next week i hope


Ne noch keinerlei abstürze.Hält sich alles wunderbar auch von den Temperaturen.

Mancher Teufel,dem man nachsagt dass er einer sei, ist in Wirklichkeit gar keiner...


----------



## XXTREME (7. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Player007 schrieb:


> Das hoffen wir alle
> Weil die lauten Dinger kauft doch keiner freiwillig
> 
> Gruß


 

Laut  ?? Meine ist nicht zu hören . Ideled aber allerdings auch bei um die 80°C rum, unter Last wird sie aber auch nicht viel wärmer und der Lüfter auch nicht lauter


----------



## Fransen (7. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Laut  ?? Meine ist nicht zu hören . Ideled aber allerdings auch bei um die 80°C rum, unter Last wird sie aber auch nicht viel wärmer und der Lüfter auch nicht lauter



Du hast auch schon eine.


----------



## XXTREME (7. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Du hast auch schon eine.


 

Nein, er meinte die 512MB Variante und genau die habe ich und die ist wirklich nicht laut .


----------



## Fransen (7. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Nein, er meinte die 512MB Variante und genau die habe ich und die ist wirklich nicht laut .



Oohh, mein Fehler war zu schnell beim lesen.

Bei der hält sich die Lautstärke im erträglichen Ramen, genauso wie bei der GTX260...


----------



## XXTREME (7. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Du hast auch schon eine.


 


Fransen schrieb:


> Oohh, mein Fehler war zu schnell beim lesen.
> 
> Bei der hält sich die Lautstärke im erträglichen Ramen, genauso wie bei der GTX260...


 

Also ich kann sie nicht heraushören, nur beim booten dreht sie mal kurz 100% und das ist dann wirklich laut .


----------



## Rainman (7. September 2008)

wenns schon 400 gibt in Deutschland, wieso gibts dann noch keine Test der Hardwaremags? -.-


----------



## bobby (7. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> wenns schon 400 gibt in Deutschland, wieso gibts dann noch keine Test der Hardwaremags? -.-



du weist doch könnte ja sonst der test mit 1gb schlechter sein wie mit 512mb
würde halt die verkaufs-zahlen mit der 4870 1gb schnell reduzieren
(erst der verkauf dann der test)


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

nö....normalerweise sind immer die Test-Mags als erstes dran....

und dass die 1 GB schlechter is als die 512 is kompletter blödsinn.....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. September 2008)

Sofern der Ramtakt anders getaktet wird bei der 1GiB ist das schon möglich in nicht speicherhungrigen Spielen.


----------



## rking (8. September 2008)

neuer Benchmark Stalker Clear Sky :


> Verschlimmert wird diese Problematik durch den immensen Video-RAM-Hunger des Titels. An die 800 MiB unter DX9 waren keine Seltenheit, unter DX10 sind es laut Konsole noch etwas mehr. Besitzen Sie eine Karte mit nur 512 MiB, werden in diesem Fall zusätzliche 300 MiB in den Arbeitsspeicher geschoben.


Da wett ich dass die 1gb Hd 4870 um Längen besser ist und sogar an die GT 280 rankommt wenn nicht überholt...


----------



## bobby (8. September 2008)

naja gut is mal ein spiel das sehr speicherhungrich ist aber trotzdem gibt es nicht sehr viele spiele die mehr als 512 brauchen viele spielen noch mit der aufl.1280x1024 ab 1680x1050 scheint es dann das der speicher mit der zeit zuwenig ist sonst nicht


----------



## exa (8. September 2008)

kennt einer eig nen test einer 4870 1gb oc vs 260gtx oc oder 280gtx oc???


----------



## bobby (8. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> kennt einer eig nen test einer 4870 1gb oc vs 260gtx oc oder 280gtx oc???


(nein leider)
ich warte auf den test 4870 1gb gegen gtx260b bin da jetzt schon gespannt wer dann besser ist


----------



## TwilightAngel (8. September 2008)

So, ich hab grad mit meinem Händler telefoniert.

PowerColor HD4870 1024MB
Nächste Lieferung der Karte ist für Mittwoch angekündigt, aber auch wieder nur ein Schwall. Also wieder nur auf gut Glück wer eine bekommt. 

Grund für die Lieferzeit laut Hersteller sei, dass die nicht mit so einer starken Vorbestellung der Karte gerechnet haben. Glaub ich aber irgendwie nich so ganz.


----------



## Invain (8. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB am 7.August?*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Also ich kann sie nicht heraushören, nur beim booten dreht sie mal kurz 100% und das ist dann wirklich laut .


 
Finde ich eigentlich gut, dass die Karten am Anfang voll aufdrehen. Dann weiß ich erstens wie angenehm leise meine auch unter Last läuft und zweitens wird so der ganze Staub rausgeblasen und ich muss mir keinen abbrechen mit Pinsel und Staubsauger/Pusten.


----------



## Dom2008 (8. September 2008)

LOL LOL LOL

hab mal ne Anfrage mit etwas nettem Text an Sapphire gemacht.

Antwort war:

[FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]die Karte wird derzeit in kleineren Stückzahlen an die Distributionen ausgeliefert. Erfahrungsgemäß sollte dann die Karte in 1-2 Wochen im Online- und Fachhandel verfügbar sein.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ihr Sapphire Team Deutschland[/FONT]



Was soll ich jetzt noch glauben oder sagen?
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. September 2008)

Dass die Karte schon in kleineren Stückzahlen ausgeliefert wird, ist ja schon mal was....
Erwartungsgemäß dürfte die Verfügbarkeit dann deutlich besser werden, wenn die meisten Vorbestellungen ausgeliefert sind.
Ich denke mal, was die Leute von Sapphire da sagen, wird schon stimmen (hoffe ich mal, nicht dass ich noch eine aufn Deckel bekomm....).


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

nee^^ das is die ganz normale official-Ausrede 

nichtsnutziges lapidares Geschwafel sind deren Tagesgeschäft...

also es gibt noch keinen 4870 1GB test, aber schon den 260 oc und 280 oc bei computerbase


----------



## Dom2008 (8. September 2008)

Habe mal Alternate angerufen und die haben mir am Telefon versichert noch nicht eine einzige gehabt zu haben geschweigendem einen Liefertermin bekommen zu haben.
In meinen Augen ist das eine Verkaufssperre um die 4870 mit 512MB loszuwerden


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

Egal wie ihr die Antworten von den Shops interpretiert, die Karte ist ganz einfach nicht lieferbar...Punkt.


----------



## Dom2008 (8. September 2008)

Ach ich hab die schanutze voll und setz noch 140 Lappen mehr und hol mir keine 4870 mit 1GB und auch keine Zotac 260AMP sondern die Sapphire 4870X2.

Da mach ich bestimmt keinen Fehlkauf und Lieferbar ist sie auch *ggg*
Scheiß aufs Geld Hauptsache mein Grakaprob. ist vom Tisch.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich das ihr nicht mehr all zu lang warten müsst^^


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

also ich hätte kein bock auf die mikroruckler der X2...


----------



## Dom2008 (8. September 2008)

Die perfekte Graka wird es nie geben, damit werd ich leben können oder müssen *ggg*


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

Dom2008 schrieb:


> Die perfekte Graka wird es nie geben, damit werd ich leben können oder müssen *ggg*



Jetzt nichts überstürzen , vielleicht noch mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und eine GTX280 in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Dom2008 (8. September 2008)

ComputerBase - Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 1.024 MB (Seite 5)

 Schau nur mal auf die Benches sind ein paar Seiten, die 4870X2 ist immer weit vorne.
Nur halt das Prob. mit den Microrucklern aber damit muss ich mich jetzt mal auseinandersetzen.

das Geld ist sie Wert bis auf die Microruckler halt.

Ka ob da ein Treiber evtl. Abhilfe schaffen kann....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

Das interessiert doch nicht - *das hier* interessiert wirklich. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

ich ziehe eine 280b in betracht ;

äusserste vorsicht steht da auch andre^^


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> ich ziehe eine 280b in betracht ;
> 
> äusserste vorsicht steht da auch andre^^



leider ist die 280b auch noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

ja ich weiss^^ erst 4. Q....mal sehn obs bei der genausoviel verspätung gibt....
ausserdem ist die nicht lieferbar weil die nicht released is =P


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

4Q ist ja nicht mehr so lange, kann aber auch mal wieder Dezember werden...aber ist das mit dem 4Q offiziell?


----------



## Darkrain9 (8. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das interessiert doch nicht - *das hier* interessiert wirklich.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


naja das ist ja "nur" die 4850 mit einem Gig VRAM

Daraus lässt sich ,finde ich, weniger auf die 4870 schließen denn selbige ist doch noch eine Ecke schneller als die 4850 und dürfte mit mehr Speicher mehr anfangen können.

Also schön abwarten^^Nvidia lässt sich die Neuauflage ihrer High-End Produkte auch sicher wieder teuer bezahlen, wohingegen ATI Karten schön günstig sind


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

Wobei die 4850 mit 512MB und die mit 1Gb in etwas gleich auf sind.


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

negativ darkrain.....der die-shrink wird billiger weil neue fertigungsmethode...
und weniger energieverbrauch bei gleicher oder mehr leistung...

nein offiziell ist es nicht....FRÜHESTENS 4.Q wurde gesagt


----------



## Dom2008 (8. September 2008)

Es ging auch weniger um die 4850 sonder um die Benches auf der Site 
Siehe dort dann 4870X2


----------



## Darkrain9 (8. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> negativ darkrain.....der die-shrink wird billiger weil neue fertigungsmethode...
> und weniger energieverbrauch bei gleicher oder mehr leistung...



Bist du so gutgläubig und denkst Herrsteller geben 100% ihrer Einsparungen durch neue Techniken an den Endkunden weiter?xD

Entschuldige wenn das beleidigend klingt aber ich denke dass die preislich gleichauf sein werden.
Wer dann mehr leisten kann wird sich zeigen.

MfG


----------



## Rainman (8. September 2008)

ich denke nvidia is immo immens unter preisdruck wenn die 4870 1GB raus is....

die müssen einfach und werden einfach^^ lohnen tuts sich trotzdem




ATI-Fans:"die 1GB wird die 280 schlagen können!!"

nvidia-Fans:"wie bei der 4850 512 zur 1GB wird es keine wirklich nennenswerten Verbesserungen der Grafikleistungen geben"


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

ATI steht halt nunmal etwas im Zwang in allen Segmenten etwas vergleichbares zu NV zu haben. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man streiten.


----------



## DIS (9. September 2008)

Ich glaubs ja nich!
Sie ist lieferbar!!!


Zumindest bei Alternate und Mix.
Hoffen wir das das so bleibt 

Stand: 9.09.08 18:50

Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. September 2008)

DIS schrieb:


> Ich glaubs ja nich!
> Sie ist lieferbar!!!
> 
> 
> ...


9.9. war doch der neue Liefertermin oder?
Wäre aber sicherlich besser gewesen du hättest es nicht verraten, jetzt kaufen alle die Lagerbestände von Alternate und Mix leer....

Naja auch egal, ich warte erst mal bis der Preis runter gegangen ist und schaue mal was so aus der HD4850 X2 wird, dann entscheide ich mich erst...


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

DIS schrieb:


> Ich glaubs ja nich!
> Sie ist lieferbar!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Kaum zu glauben. Ich warte mal noch ein paar Tage ab, ob nicht vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Karten lieferbar werden. 

Und dann mal sehen, vielleicht ist bei der nächsten Bestellung ne neue Karte mit dabei.  Obwohl die bei Alternate ja noch überteuert ist.


Gruß


----------



## DIS (9. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> 9.9. war doch der neue Liefertermin oder?
> Wäre aber sicherlich besser gewesen du hättest es nicht verraten, jetzt kaufen alle die Lagerbestände von Alternate und Mix leer....
> 
> Naja auch egal, ich warte erst mal bis der Preis runter gegangen ist und schaue mal was so aus der HD4850 X2 wird, dann entscheide ich mich erst...



Ja war er bestimmt  aber des war die letzten Wochen schon so alle Tage is ein neuer Liefertermin verstrichen. Vorhin hab ich auch noch was von 10.0 allerdings bei ner anderen Karte gelesen.
Gruß

PS: Wer seine Karte bekommen hat, bitte hier reinschreiben


----------



## Rainman (9. September 2008)

ich bewahre vorerst die Conténance bis die ersten Test der 1GB verfügbar sind...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Obwohl die bei Alternate ja noch überteuert ist.


Naja, besser überteuert als gar nicht würde ich da sagen...



			
				Rainman schrieb:
			
		

> ich bewahre vorerst die Conténance bis die ersten Test der 1GB verfügbar sind...


Japp, das wird wohl das Beste sein, wie gesagt ich warte erst mal noch ab bis die HD4850 X2 kommt und dann kann ich ja noch schauen ob die ihr Geld wert ist, oder ob ich doch die HD4870 1GB nehmen sollte.


----------



## push@max (9. September 2008)

Was für ein Anblick, bislang hab ich mir das immer vorstellen müssen 

Aber sie ist immer noch lieferbar, vielleicht ist das Interesse doch nicht so groß oder viele habens noch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Scansi (10. September 2008)

Bei http://www.norskit.comhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/www.norskit.de ist die 1 gb Karte ab Ende September lieferbar!


----------



## butchrulz (10. September 2008)

Nur die fehlt noch immer im Handel...: ASUS EAH4870/HTDI/1G


----------



## k4m1k42e (10. September 2008)

Für alle die es nicht mehr aushalten können: 255,23€ i.V.
spotmarket.de Warenhandels GmbH
-> Die günstigste lieferbare 4870 1Gb momentan.


----------



## Kifferbobby (10. September 2008)

Bei Bcom.de ist die Sapphire 4870 1gb seit gestern abend lieferbar[(9.9.08) da hatten se noch 47 jetzt nur 28]ich hoffe meine geht bald raus.

Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

Kifferbobby schrieb:


> Bei Bcom.de ist die Sapphire 4870 1gb seit gestern abend lieferbar[(9.9.08) da hatten se noch 47 jetzt nur 28]ich hoffe meine geht bald raus.
> 
> Gruß


Hab ich mir fast gedacht...
Wenn die Karten einmal verfügbar sind werden die meisten nich lange fackeln und sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## Fransen (10. September 2008)

Wenigstens geht der Versand der karten jetzt so langsam los.
Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten PCGH Benchmarks.


----------



## Rainman (10. September 2008)

komisch, dass die erst in den Handel kommen und dann gebencht werden...

normalerweise hat pcgh und seine pendants die als erstes


----------



## DerZeitgeist (10. September 2008)

so heute ist meine his 4870 1024 im garantieaustausch für meine 3870x2 rausgegangen  sollte dementsprechend morgen eintreffen  *freu*


----------



## Fifadoc (10. September 2008)

na dann hoff ich mal, dass hier ein paar leute nen schicken lesertest aus ihrerer karte machen. optimal wär zwar ein vergleich mit der 512MB version, aber ich glaub nicht, dass die einer auch noch rumliegen hat xD


----------



## push@max (10. September 2008)

DerZeitgeist schrieb:


> so heute ist meine his 4870 1024 im garantieaustausch für meine 3870x2 rausgegangen  sollte dementsprechend morgen eintreffen  *freu*



guter Tausch finde ich...musstest Du etwas draufzahlen?


----------



## DerZeitgeist (10. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> guter Tausch finde ich...musstest Du etwas draufzahlen?


 

ne keine zuzahlung


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

DerZeitgeist schrieb:


> so heute ist meine his 4870 1024 im garantieaustausch für meine 3870x2 rausgegangen  sollte dementsprechend morgen eintreffen  *freu*


Wo hast du denn deine HD3780 X2 gekauft?
Wenn das so ist werde ich meine HD3870 X2 auch bei Mindfactory gegen eine HD4870 1GB tauschen lassen, sobald sie dort verfügbar ist.


----------



## push@max (10. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn deine HD3780 X2 gekauft?
> Wenn das so ist werde ich meine HD3870 X2 auch bei Mindfactory gegen eine HD4870 1GB tauschen lassen, sobald sie dort verfügbar ist.



bei DerZeitgeist war das allerdings ein Garantietausch...wenn deine nicht Defekt ist, siehts nicht so gut aus würde ich sagen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> bei DerZeitgeist war das allerdings ein Garantietausch...wenn deine nicht Defekt ist, siehts nicht so gut aus würde ich sagen.


Man kann ja etwas nachhelfen  *böse guck*.

Naja war auch nor so ein Gedanke, die HD3870 X2 ist ja auch ne ganz gute Karte, ich konnte mich bisher nur sehr selten drüber beschweren.


----------



## push@max (10. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Man kann ja etwas nachhelfen  *böse guck*.
> 
> Naja war auch nor so ein Gedanke, die HD3870 X2 ist ja auch ne ganz gute Karte, ich konnte mich bisher nur sehr selten drüber beschweren.



Ich würde vorher sicherheitshalber bei Minfactory fragen, bevor Du die Karte jetzt zum abrauchen bringst


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich würde vorher sicherheitshalber bei Minfactory fragen, bevor Du die Karte jetzt zum abrauchen bringst


Ne das lass ich mal lieber, in meinem Bekanntenkreis findet sich garantiert jemand, der mir die Karte noch für nen Hunni abnehmen wird.
Meine X1950 Pro konnte ich ja damals auch für 80€ an nen Kumpel verkaufen.


----------



## xTc (10. September 2008)

Mittlerweile ist die Karte bei Alternate auch nicht mehr lieferbar.

Ich bin echt mal gespannt wann die eine neue Lieferung bekommen. 
Hoffentlich launcht Nvidia schnell die neue GTX260, ich erhoffe mir einen Preisfall damit mir meine Entscheidung leichter fällt. 

Naja, mittlerweile sehe ich das Thema hier gelassen, sollen doch alle sofort losrennen und sich die Karte holen.  Ich hab Zeit.


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Naja, mittlerweile sehe ich das Thema hier gelassen, sollen doch alle sofort losrennen und sich die Karte holen.  Ich hab Zeit.


Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen .
Naja wer die Zeit nicht abwarten kann, selbst Schuld...
Sobald die neue GTX260 draussen ist wird der Preis erst mal auf mind. 210-220€ absacken, der Markt reguliert eben den Preis - Angebot und Nachfrage (Stoff Wirtschaft-Recht Klasse 9 ).


----------



## DerZeitgeist (11. September 2008)

So die 4870 1024MB ist heute wie gedacht eingetroffen.
Habe sogleich mal den 3DMark 06 mit diesen Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



drüberlaufen lassen, mit diesem Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 3DMark Vantage sieht die Sache so aus im Performance Mode:

*BILD ENTFERNT - MAX. 900 Pixel *

Und hier noch die GPU-Z Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. es wurde bis auf die CPU nichts übertaktet!!! GPU Temp. laut CCC max.84°C


----------



## Rainman (11. September 2008)

thx Zeitgeist!

und wie ist sie jetzt zu bewerten? haste Vergleichswerte parat?

PS: irgendwo peinlich für magazine wenn die Player die sie ja informieren sollte die Karte zuerst testen konnten


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. September 2008)

Also die Rohleistung der HD4870 liegt deutlich über meiner HD3870 X2.

Ich habe im 3D Mark06 mit meinem Phenom X3 (@ 2,95 GHz) und meiner HD3870 X2 (@ stock) "gerade mal" 13.200 und ein paar Zerquetschte raus bekommen.


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Sobald die neue GTX260 draussen ist wird der Preis erst mal auf mind. 210-220€ absacken, der Markt reguliert eben den Preis - Angebot und Nachfrage (Stoff Wirtschaft-Recht Klasse 9 ).



Gibt es schon irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte zur Leistungssteigerung der neuen GTX260?


----------



## Xion4 (11. September 2008)

Naja, ich habe die 512Mb version und bin nicht der Meinung dass es mehr Leistung ist? Warum? Dass genannte System ist besser als meines. Ich habe nur einen Q6700 auf 3Ghz, und auch 4gb RAM mit der 512er variante, und auf 1680x1050 den 3dmark laufen lassen, und habe 14500punkte gemacht. Naja, vielleicht wirkt es sich bei Spielen anders aus...wird sich zeigen, aber so bin ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht...anbei, er hatte ne kleinere Auflösung am laufen...wobei ich nicht weiss ob das was ausmacht.


----------



## Rainman (11. September 2008)

und wie siehts mit deiner GPU-Score aus Xion?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich habe im 3D Mark06 mit meinem Phenom X3 (@ 2,95 GHz) und meiner HD3870 X2 (@ stock) "gerade mal" 13.200 und ein paar Zerquetschte raus bekommen.



Du weißt schon, dass gerade der 06er CPU-limitiert ist und damit nur einen Kern nutzt? Also mit einem schneller Dualcore (z.B. E8500) wäre da sehr viel mehr drin. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## uk3k (11. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Also die Rohleistung der HD4870 liegt deutlich über meiner HD3870 X2.
> 
> Ich habe im 3D Mark06 mit meinem Phenom X3 (@ 2,95 GHz) und meiner HD3870 X2 (@ stock) "gerade mal" 13.200 und ein paar Zerquetschte raus bekommen.



Kuck dir mal meine Signatur an(der Score ist ein Link)....demnach hätte meine HD2900XT sogar mehr Leistung als deine Dualkarte??? Denke auch, dass da eher deine CPU bremmst...

Mal sehen wann Geld da ist und die HD48701024 etwas billiger....Wer sie schon hat, könnte ja mal benchen?

mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (11. September 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal meine Signatur an(der Score ist ein Link)....demnach hätte meine HD2900XT sogar mehr Leistung als deine Dualkarte??? Denke auch, dass da eher deine CPU bremmst...
> 
> Mal sehen wann Geld da ist und die HD48701024 etwas billiger....Wer sie schon hat, könnte ja mal benchen?
> 
> mfg



Da stimm ich zu. bei QuadcoreMark06 kann man hohe punktzahlen nur mit einer entsprechenden CPU holen. ein X3 hat da deutliche Nachteile.
Ein System mit Q6600 holt sogar mehr punkte als mein System mit E8600@4,4Ghz.


----------



## Xion4 (11. September 2008)

Meine CPU Score lag bei 4000 meine ich...


----------



## Rainman (11. September 2008)

GPU-Score im Vantage Xion,

nich Cpu.....das interessiert keinen in diesem Thread^^(primär)

PS: wtf "Komplett-PC-Käufer" als Rang??? eine Beleidigung.... -.-


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. September 2008)

uk3k schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal meine Signatur an(der Score ist ein Link)....demnach hätte meine HD2900XT sogar mehr Leistung als deine Dualkarte??? Denke auch, dass da eher deine CPU bremmst...



Hm, na gut.
Ist mir aber eh ziemlich Schnuppe wieviel Punkte ich im 3D Mark rausbekomm, das dient mir eher als Vergleich mit anderen Systemen, anstatt zum aufpolieren vom Ego.
Ich könnte mich aber mal am PC von meinen Eltern zu schaffen machen, da steckt ein X2 4800+ drin, mal schauen was man aus dem rausquetschen könnte... 



			
				<--@ndré--> schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit einem schneller Dualcore (z.B. E8500) wäre da sehr viel mehr drin.




Naja mit dem E8500 wird das wohl nichts....
Ich sehe zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit einen S775 Prozi auf ein AM2+ Board zu bekommen.


----------



## Xion4 (11. September 2008)

sry, verlesen...
SM 2.0 : ca. 5800
SM 3.0 : ca. 6200 Punkte

Mal schnell für euch zum Vergleich gemacht: Config:

Q6700 @3Ghz
4x1GB OCZ 1100 Gold @ 960MHZ (scheiss Ram Teiler, jemand nen Tip für mich??) 
Sapphire HD 4870 512MB @ Stock
GA P35C-DS3R
Samsung 500GB HDD 

aber 



So, ich denke, ich hätte vielleicht auch warten können, aber ein Sapphire mit OC und Alternativ Kühlung wäre auch sehr teuer geworden wenn sie denn mal da gewesen wäre. Anbei, hatte mit meiner HD3870 Atomic (keine X2) 12500 punkte im 3dmark...


----------



## uk3k (11. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hm, na gut.
> Ist mir aber eh ziemlich Schnuppe wieviel Punkte ich im 3D Mark rausbekomm, das dient mir eher als Vergleich mit anderen Systemen, anstatt zum aufpolieren vom Ego.
> Ich könnte mich aber mal am PC von meinen Eltern zu schaffen machen, da steckt ein X2 4800+ drin, mal schauen was man aus dem rausquetschen könnte...
> 
> ...



der mit der CPU ist gut

Klar dient der Schwanzmark zum Ego aufpolieren, auf der anderen Seite aber natürlich auch für mich zum Vergleichen von Systemen...Was ja auch der Grundgedanke  von nem Bench ist...

Wasn nun mit nem gescheiten Bench einer HD4870 1024?
Bitte mit Screenshot oder wenigstens ORB-Link...

mfg


----------



## DerZeitgeist (12. September 2008)

hier der 3DMark Vantage in High




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (12. September 2008)

ich kann die Vantage Ergebnise immer noch nicht einordnen...hast Du einen Vergleichswert?


----------



## Rainman (12. September 2008)

ORB - Compare

GPU-Score mitm Vantage(ohne high): 

1024 MB --> ~8700 von Zeitgeist
                                                    512 MB --> ~13600 

?? o0 da muss doch was faul sein...

ebenfalls mit nem q9450 @stock gebencht....die Cpu-Scores sind so gut wie gleich (~600 Abweichung)


----------



## DerZeitgeist (13. September 2008)

so jetzt noch mal der reihe nach:

High: H5920, GPU 5431, CPU 12079
Performace: P9271, GPU 8677, CPU 11665 
Entry: E23301, GPU 33833, CPU 12049

Habe nochmals Screenshots der Einstellungen und der Ergebnisse angehängt!!!


----------



## Rainman (13. September 2008)

und hier der vergleich zu ner 512er mit High-Preset(q9450@3,2):
ORB - Compare

die 1024er ist da ca 500 Punkte besser als die 512er...

ne gtx280 hat bei High und mit nem q9450@stock ca. 6660 Punkte und damit ca. 1200 Punkte mehr als die 4870 1GB, 
das sind 18% weniger! 
(ein sehr ernüchterndes Ergebnis für ATI-Fans, die glaubten, dass die 1024er wirkl an die GTX280 rankommt...)


----------



## Darkrain9 (13. September 2008)

Naja was zählt sind Spiele und keine Benchmarks(für mich zumindest)


----------



## Rainman (13. September 2008)

bei den spielen kann man leider kein einheitliches Bild machen.....da is mal die besser und mal die andere....

aber bei hohen auflösungen und einstellungen (FSAA) kommt die 4870 1GB wohl nicht richtig mit, wie man aus dem High-Preset ersehen kann


----------



## Kifferbobby (14. September 2008)

*HD4870 1GB defekt*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe nun meine 4870 1gb von Sapphire seit dieser Woche Donnerstag und seitdem ist sie wie ne 1 gelaufen, doch als ich heute den PC anmachte wartete ich vergeblich auf ein Bild. Jetzt habe ich meine 2900xt drin und die geht. Kann es vielleicht sein, das ich ein BIOS Flash der Karte gemacht hatte um die Lüftersteuerung zu ändern? Hab auch schon versucht mit beiden Karten drin, das alte BIOS drauf zu machen, hat auch geklappt, doch aus der Karte kommt immer noch nichts raus.
Ich denke mal dass das ein Garantie fall ist aber vielleicht kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben.

Mfg Kifferbobby


----------



## uk3k (14. September 2008)

Garantie ist hinfällig, wenn du ein anderes Bios flasht!

Was du versuchen kannst:
Besorg dir ne PCI-Graka(Matrox/Voodoo etc), stell im Bios auf Graphics: Init PCI first(oder so ähnlich ) um und versuch dann nochmal das Original Bios zu flashen...

mfg


----------



## push@max (14. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB defekt*



Kifferbobby schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe nun meine 4870 1gb von Sapphire seit dieser Woche Donnerstag und seitdem ist sie wie ne 1 gelaufen



Darf ich fragen, wie viel Dich die Karte gekostet hat?, weil ich schwanke zwischen der GTX260 und der HD4870 512



Kifferbobby schrieb:


> Kann es vielleicht sein, das ich ein BIOS Flash der Karte gemacht hatte um die Lüftersteuerung zu ändern?



ich kann Dir nicht sagen ob Du die Karte geflasht hast, ist etwas umständlicher, also versehentlich macht man das nicht.  



Kifferbobby schrieb:


> Hab auch schon versucht mit beiden Karten drin, das alte BIOS drauf zu machen, hat auch geklappt, doch aus der Karte kommt immer noch nichts raus.
> Ich denke mal dass das ein Garantie fall ist aber vielleicht kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben.



Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem mit einer ATI-Karte...nach 2 Tagen gab es kein Bild mehr und die Monitor-Leuchte blieb rot. Auf Garantie ausgetauscht und dann lief alles wieder.


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2008)

wat hat der verkäufer damit zu tun, dass du dein bios geflashed hast?^^ nichts....

bios-flashes sind immer problematisch, deshalb sagen die Mainboardhersteller auch, dass man das NUR IM PROBLEMFALL flashen sollte.....damit sind sie selbst schnell ausem schneider...

 push@max's methode und garantiefall verlangen
ansonsten würd ich mir denn ma n neues Mainboard holen...

@push@max:   die 1GB ist durchschnittlich 50€ teurer....ich würd an deiner Stelle die bald erscheinende Gtx 260b nehmen


----------



## push@max (14. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> @push@max:   die 1GB ist durchschnittlich 50€ teurer....ich würd an deiner Stelle die bald erscheinende Gtx 260b nehmen



Würde ich gerne, allerdings weiss keiner wann die Karte erscheinen soll und um wie viel sie teurer sein wird.

Ich werde im Laufe des Tages einen Thread aufmachen, wo ich meine Wunschkomponenten ausliste. Ihr seid Alle eingeladen mich zu beraten , weil ich will endlich von AGP auf PCI-E umsteigen!


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2008)

da mach ich gern mit push@max...



> Die Geforce GTX 260 erscheint zwar bereits in den kommenden Wochen in einer aktualisierten Version mit einem zusätzlichen TPC, Nvidia belässt es jedoch nicht dabei: Das bisher als GT200b gehandelte 55-Nanometer-Update des GT200 trägt im Falle der GTX 260 den Codenamen GT206 und soll laut der Roadmap etwas flotter sein als die aktuelle GTX 260. Eventuell handelt es sich hierbei aber auch um die GTX 260 mit einem TPC mehr.
> 
> Die GTX 280 wird Anfang 2009 als GT212 neu aufgelegt, ob in 45 oder gar 40 Nanometern, ist aufgrund der schlechten Qualität des Bildes nicht zu erkennen. Die Performance steigt nur leicht. Hinsichtlich der Geschwindigkeit erfährt die 9800 GTX+ eine kräftige Auffrischung, genaue Details sind auch hier nicht erkennbar.



die gtx260b kommt noch vor dem Q4 diesen Jahres...also noch diesen Monat
ich schätze höchstens 30 € teurer


----------



## Kifferbobby (14. September 2008)

*AW: HD4870 1GB defekt*



push@max schrieb:


> ich kann Dir nicht sagen ob Du die Karte geflasht hast, ist etwas umständlicher, also versehentlich macht man das nicht.


 
Sorry hab mich n bisschen undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Also ich habe ein BIOS für die Grafikkarte mit diesem Tool erstellt (linkes Bild)

ich habe nur den Markierten Wert von 58 auf 37 geändert, damit die Graka ein bisschen kühler bleibt, sonnst nichts.
Und mit diesem Tool draufgespielt (rechtes Bild)

Der vorgang wurde auch als erfolgreich angezeigt also Neustart und ging, habe danach den PC noch ein paarmal neugestarten und ging immernoch nur heute Morgen gings nicht.

Das originale BIOS ist schon wieder drauf, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.
Ich denke aber schon, dass mein Händler die austauschen wird.


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2008)

und wozu? 58° is noch kein Weltzusammenbruch, noch lange nicht...vllt schaffte der Lüfter das einfach nich so niedrig....


----------



## butchrulz (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

um nochmal auf dass Ursprungsthema zurück zu kommen, welcher Shop ist empfehlenswert, um bis spätestens Mitte kommender Woche an eine 4870 1GB zu kommen?! Wo sollte ich meine Vorbestellung platzieren...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

Ähm, zur Zeit wird sie nur bei vv-computer als lieferbar angezeigt und ich denke, dass auch das eine Fehlermeldung ist.

Es ist halt eine blöde Situation, du wirst so schnell wohl keine bekommen.

Empfehlenswerte Shops kann man auch nicht nennen, da es eher ein Glücksspiel ist, welcher Anbieter was abgekommt und welcher nicht.

Gruß,
André


----------



## butchrulz (15. September 2008)

Dachte ich mir schon irgendwie, aber es hätten ja einigen User mitteilen können von welchem Shop sie bereits Ihre Karte bekommen haben...
Aber ich denk auch, dass es nur Glück ist den Shop herauszupicken, der auch eine liefern kann...

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist bei geizhals.at diese Karte von Palit/XpertVision:
Palit/XpertVision Radeon HD 4870 Sonic, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, *DisplayPort*, PCIe 2.0 (XAE=4870S+0502) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Auf der Herstellerseite, ist davon jedoch nichts zu lesen... Palit Microsystems Ltd.

Da es dann ja die einzige 4870 (ausgenommen der X2 natürlich) mit Displayport wäre, wenn ich korrekt informiert bin.


----------



## aurionkratos (15. September 2008)

Ich glaube es wurde hier noch nicht genannt: Erste Benches der 4870 mit 1 Gig.

So wies aussieht, werde ich doch eher eine mit 512...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

Man, auch bei 1920x1200 kaum Vorteile. Nur bei Crysis, Very High, 4xAA, 1920x1440. Aber da sind eh beide Werte unspielbar. 

Dann wird es wohl die 512er.

Gruß,
André


----------



## rking (15. September 2008)

na endlich meine club 3d mit 1gb geht heute noch raus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

War ja klar, jetzt wo sie kaum noch einer haben will.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. September 2008)

Was haben denn eig. alle von der HD4870 1GB erwartet?
Es war doch schon von vornherein klar, dass diese Karte der GTX280 nicht gefährlich werden kann....

Trotzdem hat die Karte auch irgendwo eine Daseinsberechtigung (mir fällt aber auf die schneller grad keine ein....).
Naja, wenn der Preis bei ~200€ ist hol ich mir sie vllt.


----------



## Darkrain9 (15. September 2008)

Ich hab auch nicht wirklich gedacht,dass das jetzt Unmengen mehr an Leistung werden,aber für Spiele mit hohem VRAM Anspruch(Rollenspiele,Open-World-Games)ist es sicher ne sinnvolle Sache und "zukunftssicher" sodass ich bald nich noch eine neue Karte kaufen muss nur weil es nötig ist

In diesem Sinne:
Suum Cuique!


----------



## Rainman (15. September 2008)

280 AMP!  =P

wie gesagt: viele Ati-Fans konnten nicht objektiv denken und kamen dann auf 4870 1GB > GTX280^^


----------



## rking (15. September 2008)

an diesen Scharrn dass die hd 4870 eine gtx 280 schlagen kann glauben ja sowieso nur Geschockte ....

aber wie Darkrain schon sagte werden sich die 1024 mb ram mit Sicherheit bei Texturintensiven Spielen auszahlen .

@Darkrain: Sooo lange hab ich warten müssen, aber jetzt is auch mei PC "kommisioniert" und dürft morgen kommen. Club 3d 1gb : 
221 Euro


----------



## Darkrain9 (15. September 2008)

rking schrieb:


> @Darkrain: Sooo lange hab ich warten müssen, aber jetzt is auch mei PC "kommisioniert" und dürft morgen kommen. Club 3d 1gb :
> 221 Euro


Hehe
Aber warn ja auch nur 2 Wochen länger als ich gewartet habe.


----------



## Fransen (15. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Man, auch bei 1920x1200 kaum Vorteile. Nur bei Crysis, Very High, 4xAA, 1920x1440. Aber da sind eh beide Werte unspielbar.
> 
> Dann wird es wohl die 512er.
> 
> ...



Leider, der einzige Vorteil den das warten hatte ist, dass die 512er günstiger geworden ist.

Bei mir wird es dann wohl auch die 512MB Variante...


----------



## push@max (15. September 2008)

Ich kaufe mir wohl ebenfalls die HD4870 mit 512MB...wann kommt den endlich die neue GTX260 raus, ich will endlich Vergleichwerte weil der neue PC brennt mir in den Fingern


----------



## bobby (15. September 2008)

hehe he push dachte du kaufst dir hd4870 (kauf mir ebenfalls!!)warum jetzt auf einmal warten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

@BeachBoy08: Ich hatte mir erhofft, dass sie in 1920x1200 Vorteile hat.

Also in irgendeiner PCGH stand mal ein Benchmark (es war glaub ich GRID) mit 1280x1024, 1680x1050 und 2560x1600 (jedes Mal mit 4xAA).

Bei 1280x1024 und 1680x1050 waren noch alle Karten gleich auf, aber bei 2560x1600 trenne sich das Bild ungemein.

Die GTX280 mit 1024MiByte hate gute 30fps. Die GTX260 mit 896MiByte hatte so um die 20-25fps.

*Alle* anderen Karten (ohne Ausnahme) waren im Bereich von 2-3fps (!).
(Afair) Auch die G80-Modelle mit 768MiByte.

Genauso einen Vorsprung habe ich mir in 1920x1200 versprochen, auch in Spielen wie GRID etc.

Aber das scheint (!) nicht der Fall zu sein.

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (15. September 2008)

bobby schrieb:


> hehe he push dachte du kaufst dir hd4870 (kauf mir ebenfalls!!)warum jetzt auf einmal warten



Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, willst Du wissen warum ich mir jetzt vielleicht doch nicht die HD4870 kaufen will? 

Weil die HD4870 erst mit dem Catalyst 8.8 sich richtig gegen die GTX260 durchsetzten kann...steht in der aktuellen PCGH und der C'T. Allerdings ist der Vorsprung doch recht klein, wenn Nvidia nun die Shader-Anzahl von 192 auf 216 erhöht, ist die Nvidia GTX260 sicherlich wieder vorne.


----------



## Rainman (16. September 2008)

was ja auch Sinn der Sache war^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (16. September 2008)

Ich bin zwar nie so der ATI fan gewesen.
aber die Politik mit den ganzen neuen NV modellen...geht mir schon auffen sack.
da überlegt man " hm welche karte hol ich mir denn"
dann haste fertig überlegt..werfen die nen neues model wieder auffen markt^^

deswegen mal sehn. was dann die verbesserte 260 kosten soll.

weil ich hab ne OC 8800gts g92. die hat richtig gut power.
nur wenn ich games wie Stalker CS zb auf meiner 22zoll auflösung (1680x1050) spiele. da gehen den 512 mb schon die luft aus.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2008)

Die Zotac GeForce GTX 260² soll eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von 279€ haben, die AMP-Edition liegt bei satten 299€.

Mal ehrlich, ich habe eine deutlichere Leistungssteigerung erwartet, als das bisschen was PCGH bei ihren Test gefunden hat.

Deshalb wird es wohl eine übertaktete HD4870 512MB mit alternativer Kühlung für 199€ werden. Außerdem unterstützt mein geplantes MSI 45 Platinum Crossfire.


----------



## bobby (16. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Zotac GeForce GTX 260² soll eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von 279€ haben, die AMP-Edition liegt bei satten 299€.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich habe eine deutlichere Leistungssteigerung erwartet, als das bisschen was PCGH bei ihren Test gefunden hat.
> 
> Deshalb wird es wohl eine übertaktete HD4870 512MB mit alternativer Kühlung für 199€ werden. Außerdem unterstützt mein geplantes MSI 45 Platinum Crossfire.


ja  dachte die neue gtx260 bringt viel mehr leistung volle verarschung bin schwer  
enttäuscht wäre jetzt kein wunder wenn viele kunden bei der schwachen leistung auch nee ati 4870 wie du kaufen würden


----------



## Fransen (16. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Zotac GeForce GTX 260² soll eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von 279€ haben, die AMP-Edition liegt bei satten 299€.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich habe eine deutlichere Leistungssteigerung erwartet, als das bisschen was PCGH bei ihren Test gefunden hat.
> 
> Deshalb wird es wohl eine übertaktete HD4870 512MB mit alternativer Kühlung für 199€ werden. Außerdem unterstützt mein geplantes MSI 45 Platinum Crossfire.



Stimme ich dir zu.
Die gegebene Leistung zu diesem Preis ist sry. fast schon eine Frechheit.


Die neue GTX260 bringt kaum Vorteile gegenüber der "alten" GTX260 mit sich...

Obwohl ich eigentlich oft und gerne nV (auch gerne ATI, habe gegen beide nichts) Karten verbaut habe, wird mir nV immer unsympatischer.

-->>1.Das Nameschaos geht in die 2te Runde.
2.Irgendwie stimmt bei nV das P/L in letzter Zeit nicht mehr.


Bei mir wird es, wie gesagt, auch eine ATI werden, denn die machen in letzter Zeit scheinbar fast alles richtig.


----------



## push@max (16. September 2008)

Ich stimme euch beiden vollkommen zu, das Chaos mit der Bezeichnung geht weiter. Zotac hängt wenigstens noch *²* an, ob die anderen Hersteller ebenfalls das neue Modell kennzeichen steht noch nicht fest, sie sollen dabei angeblich freie Hand haben.


----------



## AndyCTDP (17. September 2008)

https://web.hoh.de/HoH/(S(qzghlq55y0mhd1fkhxgzqy45))/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=1&IT=68948&CT=4589


Eben ne Mail bekommen, das Ding soll tatsächlich lieferbar sein. Hab gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## dd23 (17. September 2008)

hier ist ein deutscher test:

PC-EXPERIENCE.DE - User Helpdesk, Reviews and Workshops | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1024MB Grafikkarte


----------



## push@max (17. September 2008)

dd23 schrieb:


> hier ist ein deutscher test:
> 
> PC-EXPERIENCE.DE - User Helpdesk, Reviews and Workshops | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1024MB Grafikkarte



Für mich ist das eine klare Angelegenheit, für 3 bis max. 4 FPS gebe ich keine 50€ mehr aus.


----------



## Rainman (17. September 2008)

> Die Zotac Geforce GTX 260 Amp² ist ab 262 Euro gelistet - lieferbar ist die Karte noch nicht, die Preise können also noch nachgeben.


satte 299€?^^


die 512MB zusätzlicher VRAM  machen sich doch auch erst nach längerem spielen wirklich bemerkbar wenn die 512er version der 4870 ramtechnisch "vollläuft"?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. September 2008)

Wieder ein Benchmark - wieder kein Sinn der Karte.


----------



## xTc (17. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wieder ein Benchmark - wieder kein Sinn der Karte.



Naja, ich bin mittlerweile relativ unentschlossen. Ob nun die 512MB oder die 1024MB, der doppelte Speicher kostet halt nen Aufpreis. Nur konnte ich bis jetzt keinen Nutzen erkennen.

Ich hoffe das es mal in naher Zukunft handfeste Tests geben wird. Notfalls wird von jeder Karte gekauft und die bessere wird behalten. 



Gruß


----------



## uk3k (17. September 2008)

Habe gestern meine Sapphire HD4870 1GB bestellt, sobald sie da ist, mach ich Benches mit Crysis, 3D Murks etc...
Hatte nur noch den Test der neuen GTX260 abgewartet und dann ist die endgültige Entscheidung gefallen

Wenn ihr ganz lieb fragt, lade ich die Tests ins Forum hoch^^

mfg


----------



## Fifadoc (17. September 2008)

also der test ist ja endlich mal was brauchbares.
und er sagt mir, dass es richtig war eine 512MB version zu nehmen. Ein Tausch kommt nicht in Frage. Wer sagt mir, dass die andere Karte genausogut gehen würde wie meine jetzige Karte. ^^

Was mich aber echt überrascht ist, dass die Karte trotz doppeltem Speicher kaum mehr Strom benötigt als die 512MB version. Hatte da ernsthaft mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. September 2008)

Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, ob sich bei Crossfire-Gespann da was tut.

Vielleicht sind je 512MB für Crossfire ja zu wenig. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fifadoc (17. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, ob sich bei Crossfire-Gespann da was tut.
> 
> Vielleicht sind je 512MB für Crossfire ja zu wenig.
> 
> ...


hmmmm.... nö.

wenn 512MB für eine Karte reicht, dann reicht es auch für CF. da haben ja dann beide karte das bildmaterial im speicher.

ich glaub irgendwie, dass das wohl recht gute Speichermanagement von ATI die 1024MB fast überflüssig machen. 
NVidia ist da wohl mehr eine Speicher-Schleuder, die brauchen so viel speicher.


----------



## Rainman (17. September 2008)

hmh.....ich hab berichte gelesen wo die leute jammern, dass ihre 512MB regelmäßig "volllaufen"



> Was mich aber echt überrascht ist, dass die Karte trotz doppeltem Speicher kaum mehr Strom benötigt als die 512MB version. Hatte da ernsthaft mit mehr gerechnet.



ich nicht....kommt ja uffen takt an nich uffen speicha


----------



## Fifadoc (17. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> hmh.....ich hab berichte gelesen wo die leute jammern, dass ihre 512MB regelmäßig "volllaufen"
> 
> 
> 
> ich nicht....kommt ja uffen takt an nich uffen speicha



kann ich nicht bestätigen, bisher reichten meine 512MB für alles locker.

und der takt? neeee.
kommt auf die Spannung und die Anzahl der Module an. Aber hab mir grad nochmal das PCB angeschaut. Es wurden offensichtlich nicht mehr, sondern größere Module verbaut, somit hat man die gleiche anzahl an stromverbrauchern, die die gleiche spannung brauchen.


----------



## xaxis (18. September 2008)

ich hör immer nur fps zwischen 512 mb und 1gb , was is mit den berühmten rucklern /nachlader von dennen man selten hört wie in AoC oder in MMORPG wie Warhammer bei son fetten keepraid müsste man doch ne besserung spürn.

zumindest zeigte doch der PCGH test mit AoC das 1gb karten diese nachlade ruckler net haben.


----------



## Fifadoc (18. September 2008)

hmmm, bei AoC hatte ich mit meiner 512MB 4870 karte bisher keine nachlade ruckler oO
dagegen hatte meine bessere Hälfte aber diese Probleme, sie hat aber ein SLI auf 2x9600GT 1GB.
Das Nachladen bei AoC verringert sich ganz stark, wenn man mehr als 2GB hauptspeicher hat.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Das Nachladen bei AoC verringert sich ganz stark, wenn man mehr als 2GB hauptspeicher hat.


Also liegen die Nachladeruckler am Systemspeicher?
Ich bin kein allzu großer Fan von AoC, deshalb will ich das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ausprobieren, aber PCGH sollte das auf jeden Fall nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## xaxis (20. September 2008)

laut PCGH liegts net am systemspeicher sondern am VIDEOspeicher

PCGH - Test/Benchmark: Spielbarkeit der HD 4870 in Age of Conan, Assassin's Creed und Mass Effect - Nvidia, Geforce, GT200, GTX 280, GTX 260, Test, benchmarks, HD 4850, HD 4870, RV770

1.680x1.050 mit  4xTSSAA/16xAF: Age of Conan
Mit Qualitätseinstellungen bricht die HD 3870 vollkommen zusammen, die HD 4850 strauchelt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die neue Radeon deutlich flotter unterwegs als die alte. Die   HD 4870 vermag sich kaum abzusetzen, die höhere Speicherbandbreite verpufft Die GTX 260 reiht sich nur knapp vor der 8800 Ultra ein, was aufgrund der technischen Daten nur wenig verwunderlich ist. Die GTX 280 liegt deutlich in Front, zudem stören auf den GT200 keine Nachladeruckler den Spielfluss - beide verfügen über genügend Video-Speicher.*

*des wäre halt der einzige grund der mich noch zur 1gb version bewegen würde und nicht die dauernde fps frage zwischen 512 und 1gb

ich spiel zwar kein AoC aber WAR und da gibts auch nen VRAM schieberegler unter grafiksettings und genug frisst das spiel ja bei soner burgbelagerung


----------



## gen-X (21. September 2008)

Also nur um das mal kurz zusammenzufassen:

Einen wirklichen Vorteil bringen die 1GB Vram gegenüber der 512mb Variante nicht, oder? Und in diesem PCGH Test liegt die GTX260 ja sogar durchweg vor der 4870, oder? Wie kommts eigentlich, dass bei jedem Test "neue" Ergebnisse rauskommen? Also ich hab auch schon Tests gesehen, da lag die 4870 durchweg vorne...weiß nur nicht mehr, ob das nicht noch die alte, also die 512MB Version war...ich bin verwirrt, welche Karte soll ich nehmen?! Neue 260 oder neue 4870!!


----------



## Rainman (21. September 2008)

für Preis/Leistungs-Top: 4870 512er
für Mittelding aus P/L: 4870 1024er (zukunftssicherer, wenn neue spiele mehr VRAM brauchen)
für Leistung: gtx260² (ist die neue 260er mit ~7% mehr Leistung als die alte)

wenn du im Dauerbetrieb deinen PC fährst, sind die Nvidias attraktiver da deutlich weniger Leistungsverbrauch unter Windoof (~40 W). Kann aber sein dass sich das Problem der AMDs durch neue Treiber in Zukunft revidiert.


----------



## gen-X (21. September 2008)

ich glaube, dann ist die 1024er meine Wahl, da ich nicht demnächst eine neue kaufen wollte ^^


----------



## xaxis (21. September 2008)

jo seh ich genauso

die 4870er mit 1024 wirds wohl werden, jetzt noch ne 512er zulegen bringt sichs net, bin eher der MMO zocker da machen sich viel vram immer gut


----------



## butchrulz (22. September 2008)

Naja, dann brauchen wir ja nicht mehr lange auf die Tests zu warten:

PCGH - News: Radeon HD 4870 mit 1 GiByte GDDR5 von MSI und Powercolor im PCGH-Preisvergleich - MSI, Powercolor, Radeon, AMD, HD 4870, 1 GiByte, GDDR5


----------



## Rainman (22. September 2008)

Zitat aus o.g. Artikel:


> Die MSI-Karte ist bereits auf dem Weg zu uns. Wir bereiten im Laufe der Woche einen Vergleich von 512 gegen 1.024 MiByte VRAM vor.


----------



## Fransen (22. September 2008)

Wie sieht es eig. mit dem Standartkühler der HD4870 aus??
-->>ist die Lautstärke zu ertragen??


----------



## CrashStyle (22. September 2008)

Da bin ich auch gespannt was das ausmacht in den Benchmarks. Außer das 1024MB bei Höheren Auflösungen besser ist!


----------



## push@max (22. September 2008)

Irgendwie hat noch keine große Hardwareseite die 1GB Version bekommen, obwohl ein User hier im Forum die Karte schon vor über 2 Wochen bekommen hat.

Aber für mich lohnt der Aufpreis nicht, ist ähnlich wie bei GTX260 zu GTX260²


----------



## Rainman (22. September 2008)

nya....ich schau auch in die zukunft (uhje:/ ^^) und finde deshalb den doppelten VRAM net schlecht


----------



## push@max (22. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> nya....ich schau auch in die zukunft (uhje:/ ^^) und finde deshalb den doppelten VRAM net schlecht



Okay, ich habe leider nur einen 19", da gehen max. 1280x1024 und deshalb reichen mir die 512MB vollkommen.

Wenn ich einen 22" oder 24" hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich zur 1GB Version greifen.


----------



## Rainman (22. September 2008)

vllt kommt der 22''er ja in zukunft^^


----------



## push@max (22. September 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> vllt kommt der 22''er ja in zukunft^^



Bis ich mir einen 22" kaufe, muss mein jetztiger schon den Geist aufgeben 

Allerdings war die Leistungssteigerung bislang eher klein, vielleicht holt PCGH mit neueren Treibern und einem guten Sys. mehr raus.


----------



## uk3k (22. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eig. mit dem Standartkühler der HD4870 aus??
> -->>ist die Lautstärke zu ertragen??




Ja ist sie^^

Ist zumindest nicht zu hören...bzw schafft es nicht meine beiden Scythe Ultra-Kaze 2000 Fans am CPU-Cooler übertönen

Weis gar nicht was alle haben, habe meine letzten Dienstag bestellt, Freitag war sie da...

kleiner Test:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/24471-club3d-hd4870-1024mb-im-rl-test.html

mfg


----------



## Viper-1988 (22. September 2008)

Also ich würde das Teil einfach austauschen lassen. ist doch ganz einfach....

Kann mir mal einer sagen warum bei mir immer Gast steht? geht mir irgendwie auf die nerven...


----------



## Rainman (22. September 2008)

XD hast du dich ganz normal registiert?^^

im pcghx muss man sich separat zur main reggen


----------



## Scansi (25. September 2008)

Hi ich hab meine  ATi HD 4870 mit 1 GB schon
techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation gwfcx

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/08/09/25/cgv.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super schnell und leise 

temp ist bei bei idle 62°C bei last ca 80°C

mfg

Scansi


----------



## Rainman (25. September 2008)

lol janz schön warm dein ding^^


----------



## aurionkratos (25. September 2008)

Das ist normal für die Karte - deshalb hole ich mir auch einen anderen Kühler.


----------



## push@max (25. September 2008)

Hat ATI endlich die Powerplay Funktion bei der HD4870 aktiviert? Habe heute gelesen, dass heftig an einem Treiber gearbeitet wird, der endlich den Stromverbrauch im Idle senken soll.


----------



## AMD (25. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hat ATI endlich die Powerplay Funktion bei der HD4870 aktiviert? Habe heute gelesen, dass heftig an einem Treiber gearbeitet wird, der endlich den Stromverbrauch im Idle senken soll.


Weiss ich nichts von... ich hab mir mit Rivatuner einfach selber eine Art kleinen Stromsparmodi gemacht...

2D Takt = 75Mhz GPU und 350MhzRam (effektive 1400Mhz).. bin ich so bei 40°C, Lüfter dreht 25%

3D Takt = 830Mhz GPU und 1000Mhz Ram ( effektive 4000Mhz)... Wird beim zocken nie übe 80°C warm und Lüfter geht mit 30%


Hab eine Karte von Club3D und es ist die 1024MB Variante (also von der 4870)


----------



## push@max (25. September 2008)

AMD schrieb:


> Weiss ich nichts von... ich hab mir mit Rivatuner einfach selber eine Art kleinen Stromsparmodi gemacht...
> 
> 2D Takt = 75Mhz GPU und 350MhzRam (effektive 1400Mhz).. bin ich so bei 40°C, Lüfter dreht 25%
> 
> ...



Okay, danke für den Hinweis, werde mir nämlich ebenfalls demnächst eine HD4870 kaufen und ich lege da schon Wert auf Effizienz.


----------



## steinschock (26. September 2008)

Das spart kaum Strom solange die Spannung nicht gesenkt wird, das wird nur mit Powerplay möglich sein.
Falls es je funktioniert.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2008)

Das stimmt schon. Man sollte aber auch bedenken das die Lautstärke dann sinkt.


----------



## mythus (29. September 2008)

bin sehr zufrieden mit der Grafikkarte Hab die Powercolor HD4870 1Gb PCS+ und sofort auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut schön leise und das system wird nicht mehr so warm habe jetzt CPU temp von 30 Grad da ja die Graka mit im Kreislauf sitzt.
3Dmark Vantage Egenisse
P8742 3DMarks                                                                                                                                                                                                        
CPU Score 10794
Garphic Score 8221

Standarttak Grafikkarte CPU Bei 3.58Ghz Q6600 4 Gb ram Vista sp1 64bit Catalyst software 8.6


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

mythus schrieb:


> bin sehr zufrieden mit der Grafikkarte Hab die Powercolor HD4870 1Gb PCS+ und sofort auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut schön leise und das system wird nicht mehr so warm habe jetzt CPU temp von 30 Grad da ja die Graka mit im Kreislauf sitzt.
> 3Dmark Vantage Egenisse
> P8742 3DMarks
> CPU Score 10794
> ...



Kannst Du mir sagen, ob die Karte mit den Standard-Kühler laut war?


----------



## AndyCTDP (29. September 2008)

ComputerBase - PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+ 1.024 MB

siehe hier:

Ja ist sie, jedoch kann man die per Bios oder Rivatuner und konsorten runterregeln.


----------



## Rainman (29. September 2008)

lul die 280 grast mal eben das doppelte an GPU-Score ab beim Vantage:

ORB - Compare


----------



## mythus (30. September 2008)

3Dmark Vantage Egenisse
P9383 3DMarks 
CPU Score 11016
Garphic Score 8941

Standarttak Grafikkarte CPU Bei 3.58Ghz Q6600 4 Gb ram Vista sp1 64bit Catalyst software 8.9


----------



## xaxis (1. Oktober 2008)

mal schaun wie sich der preis so entwickelt, 250 is halt scho bissl deftig fürn standard kühler auch noch drauf .... da würd ich doch eher zur 4850er mit 512 für 130 euronen greifen bis n monster ruckel game rauss kommt gibts eh schowieder neue karten.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Oktober 2008)

Jap ich glaub der soll morgen abend oder übermorgen on kommen..


----------



## push@max (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade für 199€ bei Saturn eine Sapphire 4870 512MB gekauft...da muss sich der Preis für die 1GB Version aber noch deutlich verringern.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Oktober 2008)

@push@max und zufrieden???

Habe auch die Sapphire, rennt wie ne eins, gebencht auf knapp 17k punkte im 3dmark06. Habe sie nun Oced auf 800/1000. Ich kann jedem empfehlen die Kühlung zu wechseln, habe den  Accelero mit 2x120mm drauf, temps zwischen 38 und 46°C idle-last. und das schon übertaktet. Hat sich gelohnt, Luft nach oben ist auch noch, aber an Crossfire ist mit der Konstruktion nicht zu denken!

War ein guter Kauf.


----------



## mythus (2. Oktober 2008)

mh warum habe ichd ann nur 14335 3DMarks06 Punkte bei meinen system doer hast du xp bei dir drauf. komisch finde ich auch das die Leistung abnimmt sobald ich meine Karte übertakte bei 800/1000 habe ich nurnoch 14042 3DMarks


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Oktober 2008)

beim übertakten der 4870er muss man auch darauf aufpassen das das verhältnis zwischen gpu-speicher stimmt. aber eher würde ich vermuten das dein netzteil zu schwach ist bzw die rails zu klein.
merkt man zum beispiel wenn man den speicher ans limit übertaktet schluckt der so viel watts(mein lieblings unwort) das eine 10 Mhz übertaktung der gpu schon für instabilitäten sorgen kann.

mfg


----------



## Sonnenfeind (2. Oktober 2008)

Rainman schrieb:


> lul die 280 grast mal eben das doppelte an GPU-Score ab beim Vantage:
> 
> ORB - Compare



Ja, aber im SLI Modus, siehe Linked Display Adapters!!!


----------



## mythus (2. Oktober 2008)

mh habe ein 600 Watt Be Quiet Netzteil Dark Power pro und einen Q6600 auf 3,5 Ghz dann noch eine Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 als Basis kann es auch daran liegen das mein Mainboard kein PCIE 2.0 hat.
denke doch das das Netzteil dafür aussreicht.


----------



## push@max (2. Oktober 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @push@max und zufrieden???
> 
> Habe auch die Sapphire, rennt wie ne eins, gebencht auf knapp 17k punkte im 3dmark06. Habe sie nun Oced auf 800/1000. Ich kann jedem empfehlen die Kühlung zu wechseln, habe den  Accelero mit 2x120mm drauf, temps zwischen 38 und 46°C idle-last. und das schon übertaktet. Hat sich gelohnt, Luft nach oben ist auch noch, aber an Crossfire ist mit der Konstruktion nicht zu denken!
> 
> War ein guter Kauf.



Konnte ich noch nicht testen, weil ich heute erst die restlichen Komponenten (bis auf die CPU) bestellt habe...wie sieht den dein restliches System aus?


----------



## aurionkratos (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich mit alternativem Kühler aus, habe auch so verflucht niedrige Temps.
Allerdings empfand ich den Standardkühler auch relativ leise, bei mir lief er meist mit 20-25 und ab und zu auch mal mit 30 Prozent. Für einen Standardkühler in meinen Augen ok.
Aber den Accelero mit meinen beiden 800ern S-Flex übertrifft er nicht 

EDIT: Mit normaltakt läuft meine Karte mit S1 bei ~48°, mit 845/1150 ~50°. Wird kaum wärmer...
btw: Wie hoch bekommt ihr eigentlich eure 4870er?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Oktober 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Aber den Accelero mit meinen beiden 800ern S-Flex übertrifft er nicht


Wäre ja auch zu schön....


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

Als erstes mal muss ich mich korrigieren, der wusch war vater des gedanken, ich bin bei knapp 16000, ziel sind 17000. Ich muss mal schauen wie, aber nicht mit diesem Netzteil. Also ich kann sie mit dem Kühler auf 840/1180 laufen lassen, ohne das er zickt. Im Idle läuft sie bei knapp 36-40°C. Unter Vollast OC bei knapp55-60°C. Die Spawas sind da aber schon bei fast 100°, was mir Angst macht.

Mein Test Bench war mit Graka @800/1000. Und mein Proz auf 3,3Ghz

Konfig:
Q6700@3,0@1,3V
Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
4GB OCZ 1100 @ 960MHZ 4-4-4-10
Sapphire HD 4870 512MB @ stock 
Und wie vermutet Windows XP SP2.

Bin zufrieden, aber Netzteil und CPU Kühler müssen auf dem Weg zu 17000Punkten noch gewechselt werden. Man muss ja irgendein Ziel haben. Aber ich denke dann die Graka @840/1180 und den Prozessor vielleicht mal auf 3,6 oder 3,8Ghz jagen und es könnte klappen. Oder nicht? Bin da noch nicht so lange bei. Bei Tips, lasst mich von euren weissheiten profitieren...

Anbei, ich habe auch kein PCI 2.0, noch nicht (Wechsel auf EP45 DS3 steht bevor), denke aber nicht, dass es so ein Unterschied macht, ob 1.1 oder 2.0.

Zu meiner GPU-Kühlung: der Accelero ist wirklich nur jedem zu empfehlen. Ich habe ihn mit 2x120mm Lüftern am laufen, leise und kalt, und auch deshalb diese OC Werte möglich. Problem bei der Stock-Kühlung, sie drehte immer öfter kurz auf und wieder runter, und selbst mit Headset hat es gestört. Mit den 2x120mm Lüftern, nix. Echt eng im Gehäuse (bei mir ein NZXT LEXA) Es passte knapp, eine Schraube der Tür musste draussen bleiben Aber nicht so dass es stört. Ich hätte gerne die Diamond Black Edition XOC gehabt, die hier mal in den News war, aber die gibts ja leider nicht, und die werte habe ich nun auch fast....

Also bei Anregungen, gerne her damit.


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Dir nur noch 1000 Punkte fehlen, sollte das mit dem Q6700 @3,6GHz und der noch höher getakteten Grafikkarte drin sein.

Ich bin gespannt was dann mit meinem System gehen wird

Sapphire 4870 512MB
4GB Corsair 1066 XMS2 5-5-5-15
Q9550 E0
MSI P45 Platinum
BeQuiet Straight Power 650W E6
Thermalright IFX-14 bzw. Zalman CNPS 9700


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

Den IFX habe ich auch im Auge mit 2-3 120mm bestückt, nur ob der hier reinpasst???

Ich muss mal schauen, generell bin ich echt zufrieden. Preis/Leistung in mienem Rechner ne Glatte 1. Will das Gehäuse nicht wehseln, da es im Wohnzimmer steht, und echt dekorativ ist. 

Nur meine Ruby Orb ist an sich ein super Lüfter, aber beim OC > 3,0Ghz taugt der mal garnichts. Mal schauen was nun kommt. Erstmal mein P35 noch losschlagen


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Den IFX habe ich auch im Auge mit 2-3 120mm bestückt, nur ob der hier reinpasst???



Ich habe den jetzt bestellt und schaue mal ob der passt, allerdings sieht das MSI P45 Platinum schlecht aus, weil um den CPU-Sockel eine ziemlich hohe Kupfer-HeatPipe verläuft...morgen bestelle ich sicherheitshalber noch den Zalman CNPS 9700...der sollte auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Die Spawas sind da aber schon bei fast 100°, was mir Angst macht.


Die Spawa Temperatur ist noch relativ unbedenklich.
Schau dir mal den Thread an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ntage-kuehlleistung-und-meine-eindruecke.html

Bei boss3D hatten die Spawas der HD4870 mit OC innerhalb weniger Minuten eine Temp von 130°, das ist zwar schon ziemlich bedenklich, aber die Karte lief trotzdem noch stabil.
Die 100° bei deiner Karte sollten also kein großen Problem sein.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe mal noch eine Frage Off-Topic. Kühler für meinen CPU, der auf ein P45 wandert. Jemand gute erfahrungen mit einem lüfter für einen q6XXX der auf >3,5ghz gehen soll. WaKü fällt aus. Und er sollte gerne ins Lexa und auf das EP45-DS4 passen...


----------



## mythus (3. Oktober 2008)

dann werd ich mir mal ein neues Netzteil zulegen also welches sollte ich dann nehmen sofort ein 800 Watt oder so von Be Quiet. Ist denn der unterscheid von Xp zu vista bei 3Dmark06 so groß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Oktober 2008)

mythus schrieb:


> dann werd ich mir mal ein neues Netzteil zulegen also welches sollte ich dann nehmen sofort ein 800 Watt oder so von Be Quiet. Ist denn der unterscheid von Xp zu vista bei 3Dmark06 so groß.



Xp oder Vista, naja kommt darauf an!  

Unter XP bekommst du so einige CPU-Punkte mehr (bei mir : Vista = 4700 XP = 5300). Bei SLI/CF solltest du lieber Vista fahren.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe mal noch eine Frage Off-Topic. Kühler für meinen CPU, der auf ein P45 wandert. Jemand gute erfahrungen mit einem lüfter für einen q6XXX der auf >3,5ghz gehen soll. WaKü fällt aus. Und er sollte gerne ins Lexa und auf das EP45-DS4 passen...


EKL Alpenföhn Groß´Glockner oder EKL Gletscherspalte.
Dazu noch ein Lüfter, der für ordentlich Durchzug sorgt und den 3,5 GHz stehen nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

@ push@max Dann schau doch mal hier,

Kompatibilität IFX 14

 ich denke nun auch über das ep45-ds4 nach, auch da eine gute riesige heatpipe konstruktion...habe noch einen blick auf nen großen noctua geworfen, der hat ein wenig luft um den sockel herum...


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @ push@max Dann schau doch mal hier,
> 
> Kompatibilität IFX 14
> 
> ich denke nun auch über das ep45-ds4 nach, auch da eine gute riesige heatpipe konstruktion...habe noch einen blick auf nen großen noctua geworfen, der hat ein wenig luft um den sockel herum...



Shit, und ich habe gestern ein MSI P45 Platinum in Verbindung mit einem IFX 14 bestellt und jetzt wird er nicht passen...da muss ich wohl gleich den Zalman 9700 hinterherbestellen 

Ist den auf die Quelle verlass?


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

naja, du kannst ja auch über die MSI Seite versuchen, verlass, keine Ahnung, aber wenn man sonst keine anhaltspunkte hat...sonst musst ein wenig basteln 


Aber habe noch dieses gefunden:

Thermalright

Also denen müsste man ja trauen können...


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Xion4 schrieb:


> naja, du kannst ja auch über die MSI Seite versuchen, verlass, keine Ahnung, aber wenn man sonst keine anhaltspunkte hat...sonst musst ein wenig basteln



Auf der offiziellen Seite von Thermalright steht auch das er nicht passt...da hab ich einfach vergessen nachzusehen und dachte das er einfach passen würde...

Ich bestelle jetzt den Zalman CNPS 9700...mir brennt es in den Fingern, weil die HD4870 liegt hier rum und ich kann mit ihr nichts machen


----------



## Xion4 (3. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> EKL Alpenföhn Groß´Glockner oder EKL Gletscherspalte.
> Dazu noch ein Lüfter, der für ordentlich Durchzug sorgt und den 3,5 GHz stehen nichts mehr im Wege.




Danke für die Tips, ich schau mal, wichtig für mich: PushPins gehen garnicht...deshalb fallen gute Scythe Kühler schon aus...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir vorhin den großen Vergleich von HD4870 1GB und HD4870 512MB angesehen.
Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden mir eine HD4870 1GB von Sapphire zu holen.
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen passenden Wasserkühler, dann kann ich meine Bestellung abschicken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es übrigens echt spannend, dass ein User-News-Thread zu einem derart krassen Sammelwerk zu HD 4870 1 GiByte "verkommt". Der reine Wahnsinn.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Oktober 2008)

So Bestellung hab ich vor 2 Stunden abgeschickt.
Ich hab jetzt die HD4870 1GB von Sapphire und denEK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF - Nickel gekauft.


----------



## dd23 (4. Oktober 2008)

ich auch. und paket ist sogar schon heute rausgeschickt worden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Oktober 2008)

dd23 schrieb:


> ich auch. und paket ist sogar schon heute rausgeschickt worden.


Meine kommt voraussichtlich erst Montag.
Dann kann ich sie aber noch nicht in die Wakü mit einbinden, weil der Kühler zur Zeit nicht erhältich ist und erst nachbestellt werden mus...


----------



## mythus (5. Oktober 2008)

bei mir ist eine Heatkilelr GPU-X2 4870 WAKU Kühler drauf von Watercool past super und temps sind ok


----------



## Fransen (5. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens echt spannend, dass ein User-News-Thread zu einem derart krassen Sammelwerk zu HD 4870 1 GiByte "verkommt". Der reine Wahnsinn.



Wir haben übrigens auch einen Sammelthread zu den RV770.

Wollt ihr diesen nicht benutzen??
-->>wenn sich xTc schon die Mühe gemacht hat....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Oktober 2008)

mythus schrieb:


> bei mir ist eine Heatkilelr GPU-X2 4870 WAKU Kühler drauf von Watercool past super und temps sind ok


Ist das nicht ein Kühler für die HD4870 X2?
Anders könnte ich mir das X2 in der Namensgebung nicht erklären....


----------



## mythus (5. Oktober 2008)

nein dafür gibt es einen extra kühler das X2 ist glaub ich wegen der besodneren Optik und das er etwas Hochwertiger ist glaube ich passet auf jedenfall super und liegt auch über denn Spannungswandlern drüber


----------

